# November Birchbox



## ablueorange (Nov 1, 2011)

Who's excited for the November birchbox? Obviously none have been sent out yet, but I thought it would be fun to start a discussion. I have a feeling that there may be something good this month since all the ones I have gotten so far have been good or fine, but I hope this month's is amazing! Plus it's my birthday this month... birchbox, please make it a happy birthday! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What does everyone else think? Are people going to still subscribe after this month if it similar to the last couple months?


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 1, 2011)

Are we really in November? Yikes! Where has the year gone? As for my Birchbox I was charged today and looking at their history November's boxes should be shipped out beginning next week. The page won't be active until after November 7 possibly not until around November 15.

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/November-box

Possible link to box 1, not active yet: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2011/november11box1


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 1, 2011)

i don't see myself cancelling anytime soon. i like getting a little parcel every month and i was never uber-disappointed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ablueorange (Nov 1, 2011)

I've never been disappointed either, just have been jealous of the Stila month and the Laura Geller Month! Missing those inspired me to join. So just waiting for the next awesome month and I'll feel totally content  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Nov 2, 2011)

Ditto  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i don't see myself cancelling anytime soon. i like getting a little parcel every month and i was never uber-disappointed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GoodeNoMore (Nov 2, 2011)

I can't wait either...I've yet to be blown away, but it's still nice to get that little surprise every month.


----------



## kole9339 (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm always excited to get my Birchbox, but lately I have been less than thrilled with my products. I always see everyone's youtube videos and blog posts about what they received, and I always like other boxes better than my own!


----------



## americanclassic (Nov 2, 2011)

I think I'll stick around until December--they better make the Christmas/Hannukah/Whatever winter holiday you celebrate box amazing lol. Was last December's box holiday-themed/any better than the rest?


----------



## mrich6612 (Nov 3, 2011)

You obviously didn't get what I got.  The Blinc mascara was worth the 10$ and then some.  I will NEVER wear another brand.  It is amazing.  It's like regular mascara, but when it dries it is like little rubber tubes on your lashes.  It doesn't run and at the end of the day it still looks pretty good.  If you don't wash it off it will stay on for days.  Being a college student this is super important. lol  I didn't like anything else though.  Did anyone else get the mascara?


----------



## mrich6612 (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh and it comes off easy. Unlike waterproof.  It's like waterproof on steroids.  Actually it can't even be compared.....


----------



## musingmuse (Nov 3, 2011)

I can't wait to see what you get!!! Yay!

I'm excited for Glymm box.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Nov 3, 2011)

I really hated the mascara LOL it made my lashes super brittle and didn't lengthen them well at all. But everyone's lashes are different. I also got the eyeliner in a previous box and didn't care for that much either :/



> Originally Posted by *mrich6612* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You obviously didn't get what I got.  The Blinc mascara was worth the 10$ and then some.  I will NEVER wear another brand.  It is amazing.  It's like regular mascara, but when it dries it is like little rubber tubes on your lashes.  It doesn't run and at the end of the day it still looks pretty good.  If you don't wash it off it will stay on for days.  Being a college student this is super important. lol  I didn't like anything else though.  Did anyone else get the mascara?


----------



## SarahNerd (Nov 3, 2011)

I've been using that mascara on and off for over a year and I love it because it doesn't come off easily.  Only thing I dislike is that I've lost a few lashes trying to get it off before. I love it never smears or runs though.

November will be my 3rd box.  I wasn't totally thrilled with the first two.  They were just kind of "meh", but I think I'll stick with it for awhile and see what goodies I get.  I have found a few brands I've loved with it though like Incoco.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Nov 3, 2011)

I feel the same way.





 



> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i don't see myself cancelling anytime soon. i like getting a little parcel every month and i was never uber-disappointed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DreamWarrior (Nov 3, 2011)

Laura Geller Baked Bronze/Blush I love you!


----------



## ablueorange (Nov 3, 2011)

I got it too and I totally agree. It is amaaaazing!!! I am saving up my birchbox points so I can buy the full size! It seems like everyone got it in black but I am wondering if the brown is just as equally fabulous...
 



> Originally Posted by *mrich6612* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You obviously didn't get what I got.  The Blinc mascara was worth the 10$ and then some.  I will NEVER wear another brand.  It is amazing.  It's like regular mascara, but when it dries it is like little rubber tubes on your lashes.  It doesn't run and at the end of the day it still looks pretty good.  If you don't wash it off it will stay on for days.  Being a college student this is super important. lol  I didn't like anything else though.  Did anyone else get the mascara?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Nov 3, 2011)

Concur! Totally my favorite Birchbox item to date.
 



> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Laura Geller Baked Bronze/Blush I love you!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Concur! Totally my favorite Birchbox item to date.


Before I received my Laura Geller from Birchbox I have to admit I didn't wear blush. Since then I wear it all the time now and just love the blush.


----------



## ablueorange (Nov 3, 2011)

Seeing everyone get that made me sign up for birchbox!!!! So jealous of all of you 




 



> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Laura Geller Baked Bronze/Blush I love you!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 3, 2011)

detectives of MUT, any news on this month's boxes yet?


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> detectives of MUT, any news on this month's boxes yet?


Too early. The earliest we should see something, going by previous months, is around the 7th.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Too early. The earliest we should see something, going by previous months, is around the 7th.


 le sigh... but i want to know now!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i remember my first box arrived sooo early.. wait, let me rephrase that: if it would have been sent to the right place, it would have been arrived sooo early (on the 9th). the boxes after were slooooow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> le sigh... but i want to know now!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> i remember my first box arrived sooo early.. wait, let me rephrase that: if it would have been sent to the right place, it would have been arrived sooo early (on the 9th). the boxes after were slooooow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 LOL I'm practically stalking the box links every day. As soon as it goes live I'll post the info.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 3, 2011)

and this why you're awesome AND terrible




hahaha. every month i want to let myself be surprised and NOT look up what's possibly going to be in the box, but each time i try to i end up stalking your posts in the BB threads.... bad, katie. bad.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's only one more weeeek until the 10th!


----------



## americanclassic (Nov 4, 2011)

Who's betting at least a couple boxes will have leftover blinc mascara, pangea organics creams/scrubs, or ahava foot creams? haha


----------



## kuangren (Nov 4, 2011)

Actually I also don't think my package will let me feel disappointed


----------



## mrich6612 (Nov 4, 2011)

I have really long eyelashes that just need one coat to make them darker.  That could make a difference.


----------



## Steffi (Nov 4, 2011)

Don't forget AHAVA hand lotion!



> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Who's betting at least a couple boxes will have leftover blinc mascara, pangea organics creams/scrubs, or ahava foot creams? haha


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Nov 4, 2011)

I cant wait to see what I get.  I dont need any lotion, but at the same time it is winter and my skin gets dry.


----------



## SarahNerd (Nov 4, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *kole9339* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm always excited to get my Birchbox, but lately I have been less than thrilled with my products. I always see everyone's youtube videos and blog posts about what they received, and I always like other boxes better than my own!



This is where I am. I watched videos and got excited about the Laura Geller stuff and mineral powders but never actually received those myself.  I think I need to tweak my beauty profile or something.


----------



## shoplessjess (Nov 4, 2011)

Hello! Been lurking for awhile and finally joined. Just got my shipment notification.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 4, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *shoplessjess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my shipment notification.


Ditto. Way to go Birchbox! Woohoo! I think this is the first time it's ever been shipped THIS early... wait I take that back... it's shipping through Streamlite! LOL


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 4, 2011)

i got mine too!!! can't wait to get it! my box usually ships quickly and ever since i complained to way up about my parcels getting thrown around, shipped to god-knows-where and getting stolen because the carriers leave them in front of the door (we live next to a homeless shelter.. ahem.. who with a somewhat sane mind does that?!) the person who now delivers the mail didn't mess up once and manages to get in and leave my packages INSIDE. so if all goes well, i should have my BB by next wednesday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so excitteedddd!

gonna go see if the links work..


----------



## TNgurl (Nov 4, 2011)

Hello*!!  I got my email notice as well.   It says that they are getting into the holiday spirit... I am too!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 4, 2011)

how much do your parcels weigh?

mine is a featherweight @ .45 lbs. they better put some gold dust covered make up in there.. the ahava cleanser from october made me break out so bad. i just can't chance my skin care.


----------



## Hershey (Nov 4, 2011)

Received the email notice earlier today - my birchbox weighs 0.4388 lbs this month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So excited, this'll be my second one


----------



## ablueorange (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm so jealous of all of you! I haven't received an email yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 4, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how much do your parcels weigh?
> 
> mine is a featherweight @ .45 lbs. they better put some gold dust covered make up in there.. the ahava cleanser from october made me break out so bad. i just can't chance my skin care.


Judging by the size, my box is 0.4688 lbs. except packet items or mini samples again. lol


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 4, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Judging by the size, my box is 0.4688 lbs. except packet items or mini samples again. lol



if they would include samples like the LG primer each month (the size) i'd be happy! do they ever send out f/s items anymore??


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 4, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gifdo they ever send out f/s items anymore??


Judging by the official Birchbox pictures of each box since August... no. Last full size item I've seen sent out was the Laura Geller blush back in July.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 4, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Judging by the official Birchbox pictures of each box since August... no. Last full size item I've seen sent out was the Laura Geller blush back in July.



of course... wanna know why? cause i signed up for the august box.

they were like.. ohh, katie signed up. quick, throw out all f/s products. &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOL


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 4, 2011)

LOL Many of us are holding out hope for a GOOD box in December.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 4, 2011)

i'm keeping my fingers crossed for sure... i was browsing the store today at work because with these month's points i'll have $20 to spend on birchbox. i wish there was something that really tweaked my interest, that also has free shipping... and is &lt;$20 lol.. we'll know in a couple of days!


----------



## ablueorange (Nov 4, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Judging by the official Birchbox pictures of each box since August... no. Last full size item I've seen sent out was the Laura Geller blush back in July.


We're the Incoco Nail Polish strips full size items in September? I feel a pattern... LG blush in July, Incoco in September.... every other month is a full sized item, maybe? So, then this month may be another full sized item month! haha *wishful thinking*


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 4, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *ablueorange* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> We're the Incoco Nail Polish strips full size items in September? I feel a pattern... LG blush in July, Incoco in September.... every other month is a full sized item, maybe? So, then this month may be another full sized item month! haha *wishful thinking*



i don't think they were... i think full size for those is enough strips for 2 manis (given you are using all the strips), the BB one's were officially for one mani only.. as far as i know.. maybe i'm lying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 5, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *ablueorange* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. The Incoco nail polish applique's contain 16 strips while





Full size strips





Sample that came in the September Birchbox - 12 strips.


----------



## Steffi (Nov 5, 2011)

No shipping notice yet.



 hopefully today.  This'll be box 5. Im nervous about cancelling because the second I do the next box after would probably be amazing. That's my luck.  I'm giving it until December.


----------



## Hershey (Nov 5, 2011)

Ooh, the shipping thing says it has been accepted by the USPS - I hope I get it today!


----------



## Steffi (Nov 5, 2011)

Just got shipping notice but don't know how much it weighs since it isn't on Streamlite's site yet. BLAH.


----------



## HallenD (Nov 5, 2011)

OHH I'm so glad I found this thread! I always get super excited about Birch Box. The past few boxes have been nice.. Last 2 months were alright. But I'm hoping my November box is awesome! Says it weights 0.7065 lbs...!!!


----------



## daisy351 (Nov 5, 2011)

Same for me, i got my notice, but no info on streamlite's site yet
 



> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got shipping notice but don't know how much it weighs since it isn't on Streamlite's site yet. BLAH.


----------



## americanclassic (Nov 5, 2011)

Incoco strips weren't full size--but even if they were, a few nail stickers is nowhere near a full--sized baked blush :/



> Originally Posted by *ablueorange* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We're the Incoco Nail Polish strips full size items in September? I feel a pattern... LG blush in July, Incoco in September.... every other month is a full sized item, maybe? So, then this month may be another full sized item month! haha *wishful thinking*


 Of all the silly numbers.. Why 16?? We have 10 fingers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. It's like having 6 extras for mistakes--could have just rounded it up to another multiple of 10 lol

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

No. The Incoco nail polish applique's contain 16 strips


It shipped pretty early this month!

*"Your November Birchbox has shipped! This month, weâ€™re getting into the holiday spirit with gift-worthy products that add a little warmth and sparkle to the cold winter months."*

hope they can live up to their words--I'm betting there will be at least a couple dud boxes that leave people upset. I just don't like that some boxes are amazing, with LOTS of good deluxe samples, and others are universally unappealing, with pretty much nothing but free samples.

I don't know how much my box weighs because the tracking # doesn't even work yet. I don't understand why they don't ship it a few days earlier to people on the west coast--some people get their boxes like 10 days after most people get theirs.


----------



## Hershey (Nov 5, 2011)

Just got my mail, no birchbox yet! Hopefully I will get it on Monday.


----------



## xlinds15x (Nov 5, 2011)

I still have faith in Birchbox! I was VERY annoyed after receiving a duplicate sample of the (IMHO terrible) blinc mascara in my September box, and the box I received was different than the box that was listed on the website, but I received 100 BB points for the mixup, and I cant complain by an essentially "free" birchbox (with a perfume in it that was DIVINE!). 

At the end of the day, Birchbox has introduced me to FABULOUS products I otherwise would have turned my head to. I received the Clark's Botanicals Intense Radiance Mask last month and ohhhh myyyy gosh. I would have picked up the $72 1.7fl.oz full size product and put it down laughing, but this stuff was incredible for my skin. Its never been so clear and radiant, and a little goes a VERY long way. 

Last month's birchbox was a 100% hit. Praying for a good November month ! No shipping notice yet =(


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 5, 2011)

my box is somewhere between being received by USPS and arriving in providence, i think. it says electronic shipping info received, but they often don't scan enough times. maybe i'll go downstairs and check if it's there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ablueorange (Nov 5, 2011)

UGH So jealous of all of you! Still haven't received a shipping notice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SarahNerd (Nov 5, 2011)

Are December boxes typically special?


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 5, 2011)

No idea. December has most of the special holidays so it's only reasonable to think the boxes in December will be good.


----------



## HallenD (Nov 5, 2011)

ohh i certainly hope that december is gonna be good. it's my birthday month, so im hoping for some major goodies!


----------



## americanclassic (Nov 6, 2011)

based on some blog reviews, it seems like last December's BB was pretty good.. But you know, that was when Birchbox was pretty good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. At the least, I'd probably expect whimsical holiday confetti.



> Originally Posted by *SarahNerd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are December boxes typically special?


----------



## Steffi (Nov 6, 2011)

A couple of youtubers have gotten theirs.  Not wowed by most of the stuff but they got nail polish!  I'm a polish junkie.  Hopefully I get polish(it does say it's shipping ground but that could be perfume too).


----------



## tnsiren (Nov 6, 2011)

Just got email saying mine is on it's way.


----------



## tnsiren (Nov 6, 2011)

Your November Birchbox has shipped! This month, weâ€™re getting into the holiday spirit with gift-worthy products that add a little warmth and sparkle to the cold winter months....i'm intrigued...but a bit worried about the sparkle part..I'm not a glitter girl.


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Nov 6, 2011)

I still haven't gotten my shipping notice yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Last month I was among the first people to get their shipping notice and now it seems among the last! Anyone else not even get their notice yet? 

I'm wondering if when you get your notice has anything to do with which number of box you're going to receive...?


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 6, 2011)

not another free-at-sephora perfume sample... -.-


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 6, 2011)

Judging by that box that is the 1st wave of boxes. No idea what NOVBB it is.


Anastasia Beverly Hills
Harvey Prince Eau Flirt
Supersmile Professional Whitening Toothpaste
Zoya Nail Polish in Holly
Chuao Chocolatier Firecracker Chocopod

I don't think I'll be getting this box since I already had a ZOYA nail polish sample.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Nov 6, 2011)

Lol I got some Supersmile toothpaste in my last New Beauty Test Tube. I hated the idea of getting toothpaste at first, but it actually grew on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Steffi (Nov 6, 2011)

Since it's technically a different collection they may not see it as a repeat. I wouldn't mind getting that green as a sample(even though I have one on the way by Zoya).  The chocolate seems interesting too..I don't know about the rest though.
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Judging by that box that is the 1st wave of boxes. No idea what NOVBB it is.
> 
> ...


----------



## ablueorange (Nov 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *BreAnn Shepherd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still haven't gotten my shipping notice yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Last month I was among the first people to get their shipping notice and now it seems among the last! Anyone else not even get their notice yet?
> 
> I'm wondering if when you get your notice has anything to do with which number of box you're going to receive...?



I haven't gotten mine either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 6, 2011)

i want to see the other boxes.. wish the links would work already.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Nov 6, 2011)

I am trying my best to ignore that video up there! lol

Mine still hasn't shipped...I signed up last month so this is my first box! I hope I get some nice stuff since it's my first month...they wanna keep their customers around don't they?


----------



## GoodeNoMore (Nov 6, 2011)

I peeked at those videos...won't lie, I am HOPING for the Zoya polish, I love their lacquers.  But toothpaste?   And don't get me started on the perfume.   &lt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 6, 2011)

Toothpaste is part of everyone's beauty regime so I wouldn't mind if I get toothpaste.


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 6, 2011)

This would be my first birchbox so I am very excited!

My box is about 30 minutes away from me!

I will have to wait until tomorrow to receive it.

But does anyone know if you save 200 points if that is worth $20 towards one product?

Or do they only let you use one 100 points per item that you buy?

Thank you


----------



## Steffi (Nov 6, 2011)

Toothpaste isn't the problem.  I don't really think apple flavored toothpaste would be very good, but then again I hate apple flavoring(but love apples themselves).  Plus I have sensitive teeth(and skin, and eyes, and most things. AGH)
 


> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Toothpaste is part of everyone's beauty regime so I wouldn't mind if I get toothpaste.


----------



## HallenD (Nov 6, 2011)

all 3 youtube videos that i saw were the exact same boxes........


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gifBut does anyone know if you save 200 points if that is worth $20 towards one product?
> 
> Or do they only let you use one 100 points per item that you buy?


 You can stack points. I'm near 500 pts which equals $50 off.


----------



## AnnieXO (Nov 6, 2011)

I got my shipment confirmation email on the 4th too and was surprised! I live in California and my birchboxes usually ship around the 6th-8th of the month, and take a full week to get here. I hate Streamlite! Sooo slow! I know Jewelmint uses Streamlite as well but since they are in Southern California I still get my packages quickly - usually 2nd day after it ships.

Overall I haven't been too thrilled with my birchboxes. I've been getting them since June I think. The month they had the Laura Gellar full size bronzer, I checked the website and I believe there were like 14 different boxes... and all but ONE had the Laura Gellar bronzer, and of course I was one of the unlucky few who got that one box without it &gt;_&lt;

My favorite was probably my September box with the Incoco nail appliques! I have yet to use them but I love Sally Hansen's nail effects strips and I think that is a great sample. I'm a bit wary of trying  facial/skincare samples since my skin is so breakout-prone and I finally have it under control, so a lot of my samples just sit around. I'll see how I feel about continuing with my subscription at the end of the year.

I do really love the packaging though, and totally hoard all the lovely boxes. lol.

My package is about .5lbs this time. Last month's was 1lb because it had those AHAVA sea salts. I remember someone posting that since it was 1lb it must have some awesome samples and how that was unfair to people who would get other boxes. And turns out it was just bath salts. LOL.

I really need to review my products and start earning points! Haven't gotten around to doing any reviews yet. I wish there wasn't the time limit on doing them for points. 

And OMG I just saw the video... so hoping I get a Zoya polish sample. That is one thing I've seen a lot of people get in the past that I really want. I am such a polish junkie, and got my first Zoya polish recently and the formula is so perfect!


----------



## AnnieXO (Nov 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *HallenD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> all 3 youtube videos that i saw were the exact same boxes........



That's to be expected for the first few videos leaking out, since they ship out one batch of boxes at a time, presumably the same type of box at a time. *looks for videos now*


----------



## janetgriselle (Nov 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Judging by that box that is the 1st wave of boxes. No idea what NOVBB it is.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, me either. What was the Anastasia Beverly Hills thing?

I wouldn't mind getting toothpaste, but the chocopod would not be cool. I'm allergic to chocolate.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *janetgriselle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, me either. What was the Anastasia Beverly Hills thing?
> ...


 
Anastasia Beverly Hills Hydrafull Gloss in Sugar Pink
Harvey Prince Eau Flirt
Supersmile Professional Whitening Toothpaste
Zoya Nail Polish in Holly
Chuao Chocolatier Firecracker Chocopod


----------



## juk723 (Nov 7, 2011)

From viewing the latest Nov BB-I haven't seen anyone get the Baublebar Jewelry that BB said the 1st 10k subscribers with the most points would get this month?? 

I've been with Birchbox since October 2010.

Here's my last year's November &amp; December boxes for those curious: 



 November 2010 Birchbox 



December 2010 Birchbox


----------



## janetgriselle (Nov 7, 2011)

I saw that box and I thought it was this year's box! Ugh, bummer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want NARS


----------



## SarahNerd (Nov 7, 2011)

They sent me the ship notification on Saturday and Today was the first time the link actually showed it as being accepted by Streamline. My weight is 0.7676 lbs.  I'm guessing that means nail polish which I'm cool with.


----------



## Steffi (Nov 7, 2011)

Streamlite's actually showing info now...mine weighs .578 lbs.


----------



## thetalambda2002 (Nov 7, 2011)

Mine is .579 so we may have gotten the same one.


----------



## Lychae (Nov 7, 2011)

My heaviest birchbox to date since signing up and getting my first box in September :

*Weight:*0.5858 lbs.


----------



## forkyfork (Nov 7, 2011)

I cancelled my birchbox for this month since I haven't been to enthralled with the samples, but I'm really liking that Zoya nailpolish.

If anyone gets it and doesn't want there's, I have tons of birchbox stuff to trade, including the blinc mascara and eyeliner that I know I'll never use.


----------



## Steffi (Nov 7, 2011)

I think my heaviest was in July(my first one) when I got the Redken spray.


----------



## daisy351 (Nov 7, 2011)

It seems like only 1 box has been received so far.  Has anyone heard of any boxes other than the ones with zoya, lip gloss, perfume and toothpaste.  Birchbox hasn't even posted the new products on the website yet, which they usually do around the time the boxes ship, so we can't even guess what may be in the other boxes...


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *daisy351* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox hasn't even posted the new products on the website yet, which they usually do around the time the boxes ship, so we can't even guess what may be in the other boxes...


Actually they don't. The pages are usually up by the 10th of the month - sometimes earlier, sometimes later.


----------



## daisy351 (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah, they don't post the pages until around then, but if you click on the new products page, they've almost always posted some of the things in the boxes around the time the boxes are mailed.
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually they don't. The pages are usually up by the 10th of the month - sometimes earlier, sometimes later.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 7, 2011)

the USPS website still says "electronic shipping info received"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm worried that they mess something up again. why am i so unlucky with them? ughhh. and if i call my PO they won't even check anything, not even ask for my DC. 

wahhhhhhh. stooooppiiiidd


----------



## daisy351 (Nov 7, 2011)

I have had my box stuck at that status for up to 6 days, and I live in NJ!  Just be patient, in the past I have been told by customer service to wait a week before they will do anything about it.



> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the USPS website still says "electronic shipping info received"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm worried that they mess something up again. why am i so unlucky with them? ughhh. and if i call my PO they won't even check anything, not even ask for my DC.
> 
> wahhhhhhh. stooooppiiiidd


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 7, 2011)

what do you mean... before they do anything?

or do you think/mean they didn't actually receive it yet?

i had so many problems with USPS in the past months, i just don't trust them anymore. ever since i complained and filed a claim for leaving my parcel outside the door, in a city, in front of house next to a homeless shelter, they've been decent but still.. i don't trust them with my packages. :/

i want my birchbox lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daisy351 (Nov 7, 2011)

I have a feeling it means that they didn't receive the package from streamlite yet.  It was 6 days before USPS did anything, so I think they didn't even have the package.
 



> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what do you mean... before they do anything?
> 
> ...


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Nov 7, 2011)

Well still no shipping emails for me so far today....hoping to hear something this week. If I haven't heard anything by the 10th I guess I'll call or email. I'm just scared b/c this is my first month...

Oh and it seems like it's a pattern with a lot of you girl's first month box's being the heaviest. Maybe they did that on purpose to keep you around as customers. Gives me a lot of hope for my first box! lol


----------



## Christine914 (Nov 7, 2011)

Patiently waiting... it shows the weight as .5682 lbs (slightly more than my very first box). Last month was my first box that contained their favorite products (decent box). I hope this months box has some goodies.


----------



## Hershey (Nov 7, 2011)

OK, so I got my birchbox today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The five this that I got;

1) Anastasia Beverly Hills - Lash Lifting Mascara

2) Befine - Night Cream

3) Kerastase - Elixir Ultime [for your hair]

4) Supersmile - Professional Whitening Toothpaste

Treat) Alex and Isabelle - Classic Hair Ties

If you guys want pictures just let me know!!!


----------



## tammyscott (Nov 7, 2011)

Can you post pictures?


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Hershey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK, so I got my birchbox today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...



What did the shipping label say the box # was? NOVBB1, NOVBB2, etc?


----------



## Steffi (Nov 7, 2011)

Well, I shouldn't be getting this one at least, since I've had that Befine Night Cream before in my August box(and it made my skin burn).  I better not, anyway.
 



> Originally Posted by *Hershey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK, so I got my birchbox today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## antonella (Nov 7, 2011)

omg yess! pictures would be great n omg tell me how the other day i was looking for reviews on kerastase elixer ultime n was thinking that thye should have it in their november box omg hopefully i get it in my birchbox. wen i get my birchbox i will tell u wat i got.


----------



## ablueorange (Nov 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well still no shipping emails for me so far today....hoping to hear something this week. If I haven't heard anything by the 10th I guess I'll call or email. I'm just scared b/c this is my first month...
> 
> Oh and it seems like it's a pattern with a lot of you girl's first month box's being the heaviest. Maybe they did that on purpose to keep you around as customers. Gives me a lot of hope for my first box! lol



Same here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (no shipping email)


----------



## Hershey (Nov 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> What did the shipping label say the box # was? NOVBB1, NOVBB2, etc?



I believe it said BB14  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hershey (Nov 7, 2011)

I believe that the box sais BB14 - but I'm not 100% sure - and I already through out the packaging 
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> What did the shipping label say the box # was? NOVBB1, NOVBB2, etc?


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 7, 2011)

Just so you're aware, the auto-spam catcher is filtering your posts right now. It does that with newer members especially when back-to-back posts are made. You can edit your post to add more info when you need to that way Defenso doesn't keep deleting your posts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hershey (Nov 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just so you're aware, the auto-spam catcher is filtering your posts right now. It does that with newer members especially when back-to-back posts are made. You can edit your post to add more info when you need to that way Defenso doesn't keep deleting your posts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Huh, was wondering why my posts weren't posting. Thanks for letting me know


----------



## antonella (Nov 7, 2011)

hey tell me how the kerastase works out for u please




 n wat # birchbox is this?


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 7, 2011)

you guys, kerastase is the BOMB! i used to use their "bain de force" when i had ultra bleached (and fried) hair and it works really well. just a "little bit" expensive though.. and with my husband probably not getting that it's a $40 shampoo i can't keep that stuff in the bathroom &gt;.&lt; hahaha.


----------



## antonella (Nov 7, 2011)

omg yes i heard it works wonders especially with my damaged hair



i need to try it asap .have u tired the orofluido? i wanted to get  it in my last birchbox so bad! lol.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg yes i heard it works wonders especially with my damaged hair
> 
> ...



i got it last month! i like it a lot! i can't use it every day because my hair is so fine/thin and oils quickly though. i love to use it on the weekends though when i let my hair get greasy to give it a rest, and i just throw it in at night before i wash my hair the next day and it's soooooooooooooo soft! i tried using it for flyaways, and it works, but it's sort of a gamble for me. a tiny drop too much and i look like a took a bath in a deep fryer. &gt;.&lt;

i'll definitely be purchasing the f/s when i run out of my sample! i still have about 3/4 of it left!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 7, 2011)

just found another video for this month!

 
wth are those "two paper dolls" thingies? i can barely understand that ladies accent lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

idk, i don't like this box too much. mmmhh.


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Nov 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *ablueorange* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Same here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (no shipping email)



Nope none for me either...I was getting kinda nervous until I saw that others hadn't gotten their shipping notification either!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *BreAnn Shepherd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Nope none for me either...I was getting kinda nervous until I saw that others hadn't gotten their shipping notification either!



don't worry! i got my october BB on the 20th i think ._.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just found another video for this month!


 
Sassy Wench ended up getting:


Zoya in Sooki
Thymes Eucalyptus Body Lotion
Thymes Kimono Rose Body Lotion
Guerlain - Shalimar
Elizabeth Arden Youth-restoring luxury Ceramide Gold Ultra Restorative Capsules
Paperdoll Coasters

Why do I have a really bad feeling that's the box I'm getting. LOL


----------



## thetalambda2002 (Nov 7, 2011)

Haha, is it just me or does Elizabeth Arden seem like a random brand for Birchbox?


----------



## antonella (Nov 7, 2011)

omg i like totally need this my hair is fine as well n i herd it smells great i migth just purchase it lol

omg me 2 the only thing i like from this box is the zoya nail polish omg hopefully i dont get this one

and i think those paper doll thingies r coasters. for some reson i feel like this month birchbox is goin to have a lot of difrrent boxes.

do u like this box tho?

[multi-posts merged]


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Nov 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> don't worry! i got my october BB on the 20th i think ._.



Wow! That seems so late to me but then again I've only gotten 1 BB before, as last month was my first month, but it got here on the 11th or 12th I wanna say. Maybe they just sent it out super early to me because it was my first one...who knows?!


----------



## antonella (Nov 7, 2011)

i dont think so my first month whic was july i got my birchbox like july 27 n i live in new york. but its because the birchbox staff messed up a lot like thye gave the wrong tracking # n when i called again to see what happend they said that one of the ladies forgot to send me my tracking #  the same thing happened the next month



 lol


----------



## GoodeNoMore (Nov 8, 2011)

Sooki is a random color for Zoya to be sending out.   It's a great red, kind of "pin up" perfect, but I already own it so I hope I get something else!   I guess I'm picky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Steffi (Nov 8, 2011)

I like how the boxes seem different this month.  On that note I better NOT get coasters.


----------



## daisy351 (Nov 8, 2011)

mine still just says received by shipper on the streamlite page!  I'm not patient enough for this, haha.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 8, 2011)

I should be getting mine today!  Also, the new items are listed on Birchbox's page now!  Not under your box yet though.


----------



## GoodeNoMore (Nov 8, 2011)

Through these teeny links I am browsing, I want:  1, 3, 10, 11, or 18...but most of them look happy to me this time, so I can't wait for my delivery!

19 looks nice, but I got the Orofluido last time, so that's out for me...

(One of the ladies on the discussion board on fb clued me in:  

I just adjusted the names of the photos in the web address.
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/media/catalog/category/November2011_BB1_203x112.jpg
Use that link. keep changing the BB number until you get to BB20. The link above is to BB1 for November.)


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 8, 2011)

Is there a way to get them bigger?


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 8, 2011)

my BB is out for delivery!! weeeeeeeeee! i hope they leave it in the hallway!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there a way to get them bigger?



you'd have to know what the dimensions from the bigger picture would be and put them at the end where there's currently 203x112. :/


----------



## Steffi (Nov 8, 2011)

Mine has been accepted by Norfolk USPS so probably tomorrow.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 8, 2011)

There are 19 variations of the November box however I have yet been able to find larger images for November. Still looking. I know one thing is for sure I do NOT want box 19 since I have all of those items already:





Edit: Found the 19 boxes in large images! I'll have all 19 boxes up along with contents in an hour or so.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm still working on this... This list is subject to change once the official pages are up. These are based on the original ordering of the images on Birchbox's website. Official pages up on 11/10/11




NOVBB1 
Chuao Chocolate Bars
Klorane Soothing Eye Makeup Remover with Cornflower Water
LaROCCA Champagne and Shimmer Acai Sugar Polish
Oscar Blandi Jasmine Protein Mist
Zoya Gems and Jewels Collection in Noel
 


NOVBB2 
Elizabeth Arden Ceramide Gold Ultra Restorative Capsules
Guerlain Shalimar Initial Eau de Parfum
Two Paperdolls Coasters
Zoya Nail Polish in Sooki
Thymes Body Lotion in Thymes Body Lotion in Eucalyptus 
Thymes Body Lotion in Kimono Rose
 


NOVBB3


Atelier Cologne Vanille Insensee Cologne Absolue
BORGHESE Fango Active Mud Face &amp; Body
LaROCCA Champagne and Shimmer Supreme Creme
Two Paperdolls Coasters
Zoya Gems &amp; Jewels Collection in Izzy
 


NOVBB4


AvÃ¨ne Cleanance Soap-Free Gel Cleanser
LaROCCA Champagne and Shimmer Supreme Creme
Mineralogie Cream Concealer
Two Paperdolls Coasters
Zoya Gems &amp; Jewels Collection in Holly
 


NOVBB5 
Anastasia Beverly Hills HydraFull Gloss
Chuao Chocolate Bars
Harvey Prince Eau Flirt - Lavender Pumpkin
Supersmile Professional Whitening Toothpaste
Zoya Gems &amp; Jewels Collection in Holly
 


NOVBB6


Atelier Cologne Orange Sanguine Cologne Absolue
BORGHESE Fango Delicato
Supersmile Professional Whitening Toothpaste
Two Paperdolls Coasters
Zoya Gems &amp; Jewels Collection in Noel
 


NOVBB7


BORGHESE Fango Ristorativo Hydrating
Guerlain Shalimar Initial Eau de Parfum
Thymes Body Lotion in Thymes Body Lotion in Eucalyptus 
Thymes Body Lotion in Kimono Rose
Two Paperdolls Coasters
Zoya Nail Polish in Sooki
 


NOVBB8


Anastasia Beverly Hills HydraFull Gloss
BORGHESE Fango Brillante
Guerlain Shalimar Initial Eau de Parfum
J.R. Watkins Peppermint Foot Salve
Two Paperdolls Coasters
 




NOVBB9


AvÃ¨ne Cleanance Soap-Free Gel Cleanser
Mineralogie Cream Concealer
Thymes Body Lotion in Thymes Body Lotion in Eucalyptus 
Thymes Body Lotion in Kimono Rose
Two Paperdolls Coasters
Zoya Gems &amp; Jewels Collection in Noel
 


NOVBB10 
Lavanila Vanilla Blossom Body Butter
Lavanila The Healthy Baby Lotion
Mama Mio Skincare Boob Tube
TAY Cucumber Day Moisturizer with Mango Butter
Zoya Gems and Jewels Collection in Izzy
Chuao Chocolate in Firecracker
 


NOVBB11


Atelier Cologne Vanille Insensee Cologne Absolue
Chuao Chocolate Bars
LaROCCA Champagne and Shimmer Acai Sugar Polish
TAY Safflower Seed Night Cream with Jojoba
Zoya Gems &amp; Jewels Collection
 


NOVBB12


Anastasia Beverly Hills HydraFull Gloss
Guerlain Shalimar Initial Eau de Parfum
KÃ©rastase Elixir Ultime
Two Paperdolls Coasters
Thymes Body Lotion in Thymes Body Lotion in Eucalyptus 
Thymes Body Lotion in Kimono Rose
 


NOVBB13


BORGHESE Fango Brillante
Klorane Soothing Eye Makeup Remover with Cornflower Water
LaROCCA Champagne and Shimmer Acai Sugar Polish
Oscar Blandi Jasmine Protein Mist
Two Paperdolls Coasters
Zoya Gems &amp; Jewels Collection in Noel




NOVBB14


KÃ©rastase Elixir Ultime
Anastasia Beverly Hills Lash lifting Mascara
Befine Night Cream
Supersmile Professional Whitening Toothpaste
Alex &amp; Isabelle Classic Hairties




NOVBB15


Jouer Lip Enhancer
Thymes Body Lotion in Thymes Body Lotion in Eucalyptus 
Thymes Body Lotion in Kimono Rose
Zoya Gems and Jewels nail polish in Noel 
Kate Spade Twirl
Alex &amp; Isabelle Classic Hairties
 


NOVBB16


Alex &amp; Isabelle Classic Hairties
Jouer Lip Enhancer
kate spade new york Twirl
Supersmile Professional Whitening Toothpaste
Zoya Gems &amp; Jewels Collection in Noel
 


NOVBB17


Alex &amp; Isabelle Classic Hairties
J.R. Watkins Peppermint Foot Salve
Jouer Lip Enhancer
kate spade new york Twirl
Two Paperdolls Coasters
Zoya Gems &amp; Jewels Collection in Noel
 


NOVBB18


Alex &amp; Isabelle Classic Hairties
Atelier Cologne Orange Sanguine Cologne Absolue
LaROCCA Champagne and Shimmer Supreme Creme
TAY Cucumber Day Moisturizer with Mango Butter
Two Paperdolls Coasters
Zoya Gems &amp; Jewels Collection in Noel
 


NOVBB19 
Blinc eyeliner
Orofluido Elixir
Zoya Gems and Jewels nail polish in Noel 
Kate Spade Twirl
Alex &amp; Isabelle Classic Hairties
 NO IMAGE ON OFFICIAL PAGE NOVBB20


Alex &amp; Isabelle Classic Hairties
Guerlain Shalimar Initial Eau de Parfum
Mama Mio Skincare Boob Tube
Mineralogie Cream Concealer
Orofluido Elixir
Zoya Gems &amp; Jewels Collection
 


NOVBB21


Chuao Chocolate Bars
Klorane Soothing Eye Makeup Remover with Cornflower Water
LaROCCA Champagne and Shimmer Acai Sugar Polish
Oscar Blandi Jasmine Protein Mist
Zoya Gems &amp; Jewels Collection
BaubleBar Black Wood Pop Bracelet

From Birchbox: PRIZE UNLOCKED! BaubleBar Black Wood Pop Bracelet
Thank you for referring friends, giving feedback, or buying products in our shop. Your reward: some in-box bling (a sweet BaubleBar bracelet) and, of course, your hard-earned Birchbox Points.




NOVBB22


Atelier Cologne Vanille Insensee Cologne Absolue
BORGHESE Fango Active Mud Face &amp; Body
LaROCCA Champagne and Shimmer Supreme Creme
Two Paperdolls Coasters
Zoya Gems &amp; Jewels Collection
BaubleBar Black Wood Pop Bracelet
From Birchbox:

PRIZE UNLOCKED! BaubleBar Black Wood Pop Bracelet
Thank you for referring friends, giving feedback, or buying products in our shop. Your reward: some in-box bling (a sweet BaubleBar bracelet) and, of course, your hard-earned Birchbox Points.


----------



## antonella (Nov 8, 2011)

ohh the zoya is such a preety color


----------



## GoodeNoMore (Nov 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ohh the zoya is such a preety color



which one?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 8, 2011)

Just opened mine!  I got box 6.  Im really happy about the polish (blue!) and the mud mask, the toothpaste will be interesting to try as well.  Not too sure what I want with coasters but alright...  The atelier cologne is interesting, but i dont wear fragrances.  I'm pretty happy, besides those last two.


----------



## thetalambda2002 (Nov 8, 2011)

How much did your box weigh on Streamlite?


----------



## antonella (Nov 8, 2011)

the sparkly blue


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 8, 2011)

Mine weighted 0.5316.  After looking at all of the other box choices, there are only 1 or 2 that I might have liked more (would have loved to try the chocolate!) So with that, I am pretty please this month.


----------



## antonella (Nov 8, 2011)

omg u got the blue zoya color i was talking about aww n omg tell me how the borghese mask works for u please





what was ure treat ?

_[multi-posts merged]_


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 8, 2011)

The blue zoya polish is really a very beautiful shimmery navy!  I am so happy that its the one I got!

The "treat" was two coasters, something to go on my coffee table I guess

_[multi-posts merged]_


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just opened mine!  I got box 6.  Im really happy about the polish (blue!) and the mud mask, the toothpaste will be interesting to try as well.  Not too sure what I want with coasters but alright...  The atelier cologne is interesting, but i dont wear fragrances.  I'm pretty happy, besides those last two.



Please list the contents. I'm still working on putting everything together but some of the items in the pictures are tiny!


----------



## antonella (Nov 8, 2011)

om yes tthat nail polish is so preety hopefully i get i rly want the orofluidohair elixer in my box tho i really want to try it have u tried it? n wow the coasters i rly hope i dont get that in my birchbox i still havent gotten my shipping notice






wow thx for finding out all the birchboxes n wats box #19?

_[multi-posts merged]_


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> om yes tthat nail polish is so preety hopefully i get i rly want the orofluidohair elixer in my box tho i really want to try it have u tried it? n wow the coasters i rly hope i dont get that in my birchbox i still havent gotten my shipping notice



I LOVE the orofluido hair elixer.  I actually bought some after I ran out of my sample!


----------



## antonella (Nov 8, 2011)

sam here idk y they put coasters its not a beauty item ohh maybe its the treat


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Please list the contents. I'm still working on putting everything together but some of the items in the pictures are tiny!



Contents for box 6 = Atelier Cologne, Borghese Fango Delicato Active Mud for Delicate Dry Skin, Supersmile professional whitening toothpaste, zoya in Noel, and Two Paper Dolls Ampersand Coasters


----------



## Steffi (Nov 8, 2011)

I got the orofluido in my box last month.  I love it.  As soon as I get more points I'm getting full sized.

 



> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> om yes tthat nail polish is so preety hopefully i get i rly want the orofluidohair elixer in my box tho i really want to try it have u tried it? n wow the coasters i rly hope i dont get that in my birchbox i still havent gotten my shipping notice


----------



## girlxobscure (Nov 8, 2011)

I got my first box today, I'm not bummed about it but I really wanted the Zoya nail polish.

For reference I got BB14. I'm looking forward to using the Anastasia Beverly hills mascara and the Kerastase Elixir, the hair tie thing reminds me of those looming bands I used to get when I was little, it'll probably be thrown in my drawer never to return.


----------



## GoodeNoMore (Nov 8, 2011)

How are you ladies using the orofluido?   I tried applying it to my wet hair, and my dry hair - frizzed me out both times.   I adore the scent, though, so (don't laught too loud here) I've been dotting it on as a perfume.  Which is a bit more amusing, because I'm generally not a perfume person to begin with.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *GoodeNoMore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How are you ladies using the orofluido?   I tried applying it to my wet hair, and my dry hair - frizzed me out both times.   I adore the scent, though, so (don't laught too loud here) I've been dotting it on as a perfume.  Which is a bit more amusing, because I'm generally not a perfume person to begin with.



I use it on my hair after I shower.  When it is still very wet but not dripping wet. I use about a quarter size amount and I have medium length hair (just past my shoulders)  For me, it made my hair shiny and smooth and feel soft, as well as keep most of my frizz away once it dried.  Usually if I let me hair air dry, it is frizzy and feels dry.  So the orofluido worked great for me.  It did not take away all the frizz, but it definitely made my hair feel much nicer then if I didnt use it, and it did not leave it greasy at all.


----------



## TXSlainte (Nov 8, 2011)

Just got my Birchbox, and I had to post. According to their website I was supposed to get that "special" pink box for those beginning their second year. Instead I got box #3. It contains 3 deluxe samples, not the 4-5 as advertised. Unless you count a vial of perfume or paper coasters (that you can grab for free anywhere that serves drinks) as "deluxe." This is the first time I've been disappointed enough to actually announce my disappointment on the internet. :-/


----------



## Ching Chang (Nov 8, 2011)

I finally received my shipping notification for this month's box! It says it weighs 0.7385!! I haven't received a box past 0.5lbs since...FOREVER!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm really excited, I hope it's box 10--which has the Lavanilla products, Tay, Zoya &amp; more!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GoodeNoMore (Nov 8, 2011)

Uh - oh, maybe call them about the wrong box?   What contents were listed on what you did receive?
 



> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my Birchbox, and I had to post. According to their website I was supposed to get that "special" pink box for those beginning their second year. Instead I got box #3. It contains 3 deluxe samples, not the 4-5 as advertised. Unless you count a vial of perfume or paper coasters (that you can grab for free anywhere that serves drinks) as "deluxe." This is the first time I've been disappointed enough to actually announce my disappointment on the internet. :-/


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *girlxobscure* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my first box today, I'm not bummed about it but I really wanted the Zoya nail polish.
> 
> For reference I got BB14. I'm looking forward to using the Anastasia Beverly hills mascara and the Kerastase Elixir, the hair tie thing reminds me of those looming bands I used to get when I was little, it'll probably be thrown in my drawer never to return.


 Please list all of your box items. I was only able to figure out a few from the official picture.



> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my Birchbox, and I had to post. According to their website I was supposed to get that "special" pink box for those beginning their second year. Instead I got box #3. It contains 3 deluxe samples, not the 4-5 as advertised. Unless you count a vial of perfume or paper coasters (that you can grab for free anywhere that serves drinks) as "deluxe." This is the first time I've been disappointed enough to actually announce my disappointment on the internet. :-/


 It seems as if someone misread your box. The special box is box 13. Contact Paulina @ Birchbox for help.


----------



## girlxobscure (Nov 8, 2011)

Ack sorry!

Anastasia Beverly Hills- Lash lifting Mascara

Befine-Night cream

Kerastase- Elixir Ultime

Supersmile-Professional whitening toothpaste

Extra

Alex and Isabelle- classic hair ties

Also my box was lighter than the weights previously posted in this thread, I mention this only because someone had mentioned how they've noticed first timers boxes are usually heavier.


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Nov 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my BB is out for delivery!! weeeeeeeeee! i hope they


 Yay! Stoked for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> STILL no luck with even a shipping notice for me...boo!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 8, 2011)

they left a note -.- my husband luckily works late tomorrow, so he'll go pick it up for me and i'll have it tomorrow evening. WAHHHHHHHH.

i know i mention this in every thread, but once i'm moved everything will be so much better. my hubby was home all day and since we don't have a doorbell (zadidoll, i think you suggested a wireless bell... i knew we'd move so i didn't bother haha), and apparently no one else was home they couldn't get in... -.- at my new place, one of my landladies is a SAHW (using the new word i learned on here lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) she can open the door. no more waiting!!!


----------



## antonella (Nov 8, 2011)

what color nail polish is noel from zoya ?

pmg im goin to get it 2 as soon as i get more  point but what did it do for your hair?

ohh tell me how the kerastase elixer works for u please?

when did u first get ure birchbox?

please tell how the tooth paste works for u n the elixer please





omg my birchbox i havent recieved any info i cant wait til i get mine

wtas sahw lol ?

(Merged 7 back-to-back posts into this one post. Please use the edit button instead of posting back-to-back so many times.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Charlotte87 (Nov 8, 2011)

Did birchbox disable their facebook "discussion" tab, or is that facebook doing that? I


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Charlotte87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did birchbox disable their facebook "discussion" tab, or is that facebook doing that? I


It wasn't Birchbox, Facebook made the announcement last month that the discussion feature was being eliminated by November.


----------



## thetalambda2002 (Nov 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Charlotte87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did birchbox disable their facebook "discussion" tab, or is that facebook doing that? I


Another company posted facebook was doing away with them sometime this month.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what color nail polish is noel from zoya ?
> 
> wtas sahw lol ?


 This is Noel from Zoya:





SAHW = Stay at home wife

SAHM = Stay at home mom


----------



## Charlotte87 (Nov 8, 2011)

That's what I figured. I really liked reading everyone's thoughts on the discussions though. I hope they start letting people leave feedback on their site, similar to Sephora.


----------



## antonella (Nov 8, 2011)

thx






hey does anyone one noe if some birchboxes contain the baubble bar bracelet? because i remember seeing on birchboxs blog about whoever racks the most points will get one in their november birchbox

[multi-posts merged]


----------



## juk723 (Nov 9, 2011)

So I got a reply from Jillian from Birchbox regarding the Baublebar jewelry: 

I asked if in fact the Baublebar was included in November's box and 

her response was: 

"The bracelet would be included in the November box for the first 10k customers to earn points last month!"

I haven't received this month's box yet but Streamlite is telling me mine is *Weight:*0.5826 lbs

I hope I get one...Since last month's box to now I have 183 points...so I guess we will see if I was part of the 10k.


----------



## CalliMac (Nov 9, 2011)

Ooookay guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> First box has finally shipped! Weight is 0.5367 lbs. Im in Massachusetts so hopefully it won't take forever to get here from Jersey..

Edit: Forgot to add: I REALLY REALLY HOPE I GET A ZOYA!!! Nail polish is my highest priority beauty item..


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 9, 2011)

Your chances of getting Zoya is pretty high. Out of 19 boxes only three boxes don't have any polish.


----------



## Lynmari928 (Nov 9, 2011)

Does anyone else have a box that weighs .5887 according to streamlite?


----------



## afelice (Nov 9, 2011)

i received my BB today...i got BB22 which included the baublebar.....which i loved. i've been pleased with my last my october and november birchbox


----------



## daisy351 (Nov 9, 2011)

Mine's on the truck for delivery today, yay!


----------



## RhymesWithDonna (Nov 9, 2011)

I just got my shipping email!!!!! Mine weighs .5411lbs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

By the way, I'm Lanna. I've been creeping makeuptalk for about a week now, trying to find out what could possibly be in my birchbox...because I'm nosy and impatient. Sigh.

But I wanted to ask you guys  something. Since this is my first BB, when I subscribed they sent me my email receipt and it said I had ordered BB1. I ordered back in October so it seems odd that they would know exactly what box they would send me as soon as I signed up. Is that just the generic thing that pops up on your receipt, just to mean that you'd ordered a monthly subscription? Or will I probably be getting BB1?


----------



## kataraccd (Nov 9, 2011)

I received my BB today I got Box 22 also which included the Bauble Bar bracelet

-Atelier Vanille Cologne

-Borghese Fango Mud Mask

-Larocca Champagne &amp; Shimmer Creme

-Zoya polish in Izzy

And my treat was the two paper Doll coasters

Loooove this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilyelement (Nov 9, 2011)

Still waiting on my box, I got the shipment notification yesterday. It seems that I always get my box shipped later than most of you guys.

Streamlite says the weight is 0.7346 lbs.


----------



## AmandaLIO (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm new, I've also been stalking the boards trying to get a peek at the BB's for this month.

It's my second month with BB. Mine just shipped this morning. Weight is .725. Can't wait to see which it is!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *RhymesWithDonna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my shipping email!!!!! Mine weighs .5411lbs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


It's generic you might not necessarily get BB1.



> Originally Posted by *kataraccd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my BB today I got Box 22 also which included the Bauble Bar bracelet
> 
> ...


 Someone else got NOVBB22. At the time I did the individual boxes (see page 5) there were only 19 images, now 21 are up.


459.jpg
460.jpg
461.jpg
462.jpg
463.jpg
464.jpg
465.jpg
466.jpg
467.jpg
468.jpg
470.jpg
471.jpg
472.jpg
473.jpg
474.jpg
475.jpg
476.jpg
477.jpg
478.jpg
480.jpg
481.jpg


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 9, 2011)

Can you post the actual links to the rest of the boxes?  Or at least let me know how to use those jpg numbers you posted


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can you post the actual links to the rest of the boxes?  Or at least let me know how to use those jpg numbers you posted


No and no. LOL I won't post the links to the rest of the images, the actual individual pages like http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2011/november11box1 is not active yet and might not be the correct url since they've previously used abbreviations. Lately they've used the full url like http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2011/october11box1 so most likely they'll use it for November.

As for the images I'll update the list on page 5 to include the two new boxes.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 9, 2011)

Lol, ok, thanks



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No and no. LOL I won't post the links to the rest of the images, the actual individual pages like http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2011/november11box1 is not active yet and might not be the correct url since they've previously used abbreviations. Lately they've used the full url like http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2011/october11box1 so most likely they'll use it for November.
> 
> As for the images I'll update the list on page 5 to include the two new boxes.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Nov 9, 2011)

I just got the shipping email today and mine weighs .447 lbs.


----------



## CalliMac (Nov 9, 2011)

This will be my first box as well. And I just checked the email to make sure but for me it says BB-001. Its probably the type of subscription and not the box. Did you get the monthly?


----------



## Janine Voegt (Nov 9, 2011)

Box #22

Atelier Cologne

Borghese Fango Active Mud for face &amp; body

LaRocca skincare Champagne &amp; Shimmer Creme

Zoya Nail Polish in Izzy

2 Coasters

bracelet from baublebar.com which is not mentioned on the card (+$10 coupon for 1st order)


----------



## Steffi (Nov 9, 2011)

I also just got my box today, it's Box 22 with the baublebar bracelet as well.  I will post pics soon.


----------



## thetalambda2002 (Nov 9, 2011)

I was waiting to see which one you got since ours weighed the same. Wasn't expecting the baublebar bracelet though, so we will see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also just got my box today, it's Box 22 with the baublebar bracelet as well.  I will post pics soon.


----------



## antonella (Nov 9, 2011)

omg mine too we migth get the same box

yes please n how much did ures weigth?

omg hopefully i get this one

can someone please post pictures of bb#22? n omg i got my birchboxx shipping notice i migth get it tmrw!!!






does anyone noe which bb# weighs 0.7422?

_[multiple back-to-back posts merged]_


----------



## Steffi (Nov 9, 2011)

Here's box 22 for you guys.  I wish I would've gotten the chocolate instead of the coasters. Bleh.  Borghese reminds me of drug store, not high end(I think the nail polish).  That post card thing came with the tube of perfume, which smells alright, I guess.  I have so many perfume samples between Sephora (they just sent me like 10 to 15 with my last order) and this that I don't need to buy any for a long while.  That Zoya is one I don't have, so I'm happy.  I actually like the Bauble Bar bracelet.  They should've sent something like that in September instead of that crappy piece of string they sent.


----------



## atrid (Nov 9, 2011)

I just got my birchbox yesterday. I got BB1. It had the Oscar Blandi Jasmine Protein Mist, Zoya Nail Polish in Noel, Klorane Soothing Eye Makeup Remover with Cornflower Water, LaROCCA Champagne and Shimmer Acai Sugar Polish, and the Chuao ChocoPod in Firecracker. I am super happy with this box. Lots of great sized products! Oh, and the weight of the package was .7014 if anyone wanted to know.


----------



## Steffi (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm pretty happy with mine too, especially after I saw that the LaRocca does NOT contain mica, which means I can use it.  At first I saw that it was sparkly and was like oh no.  But that's actual gold, not mica. YAY!


----------



## antonella (Nov 9, 2011)

i think the same about borghese lol n the zoya color is very preety also i totaaly agree with u on the bracelet lol

omg yes i saw some reviews on this box and i have to agree this box does contain some great sized samples

_[multi-posts merged into single post.]_


----------



## horriblegb (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey kind of a stalker on here, just got my 4th BB, # 21

I got the Klorane eye makeup remover 

LaRocca Body Polish

Zoya Noel 

Oscar Blandi Protein Hair Mist

The Chocolate and 

the Bauble Bar bracelet (I went on their site and they are selling it for $20!!!)

I just had to post because this is prob. my fav. BB, I always love samples of eye makeup remover because that is all I use, Zoya is my fav. nail polish, and I am excited to try the other things.  Yay!! A good one!


----------



## daisy351 (Nov 9, 2011)

I also got box 22.  I wonder if it was a mistake since I don't think I had enough points for the baublebar.  It is cute though.  I could do without the shimmer lotion.  For some reason I've gotten so many shimmer creams as gifts but I just feel silly wearing it.  I'm excited to try the borghese mask, though I just got a mask last month from pangea organics.  I think the nail polish is really pretty.  I haven't smelled the perfume yet since I have yoga class soon and don't want it to be stuck in my nose for class.  I also wish I got the chocolate instead of silly paper coasters.


----------



## Tuscanyb450 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi Ya'all,

I got BB22 too. Happy Dance!

My BB22 weighed 0.5798lbs.


----------



## Stemarber (Nov 9, 2011)

In case anyone is wondering...box 22 weighed 0.5815 lbs.

Great box!


----------



## Steffi (Nov 9, 2011)

Number of points didn't matter,it was for the first 10,000 people that got points in September after they announced that they were doing it.

I tried the mask.  I put it on my face and five seconds later... BURNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN.



> Originally Posted by *daisy351* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also got box 22.  I wonder if it was a mistake since I don't think I had enough points for the baublebar.  It is cute though.  I could do without the shimmer lotion.  For some reason I've gotten so many shimmer creams as gifts but I just feel silly wearing it.  I'm excited to try the borghese mask, though I just got a mask last month from pangea organics.  I think the nail polish is really pretty.  I haven't smelled the perfume yet since I have yoga class soon and don't want it to be stuck in my nose for class.  I also wish I got the chocolate instead of silly paper coasters.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you ladies for the pics of box 22 and info on 21. It's odd that the BB website doesn't have a picture for box 22 up yet. I wonder if it is because of the Bauble Bar bracelet.


----------



## Steffi (Nov 9, 2011)

It might be, but if that's the case then they could've done like they did in the past and say it was a special box for those 10k that got their points first or whatever.

 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you ladies for the pics of box 22 and info on 21. It's odd that the BB website doesn't have a picture for box 22 up yet. I wonder if it is because of the Bauble Bar bracelet.


----------



## ablueorange (Nov 9, 2011)

I finally got my shipping notice today and my box should arrive tomorrow! Sadly I'll be going out of town tomorrow before the mail is delivered and I won't be back until sunday. Boo!!! No birchbox til then!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 9, 2011)

is box 22 a regular box? if so, i'm jealous!

i honestly am not too impressed with my box for the first time.

i got the box with the anastasia gloss, chocolate, tooth paste, flirt perfume and zoya polish in holly.

the lip gloss is tiny, way too sticky and the applicator is straight up crap. it's stiff and weird.

tooth paste.. if it actually will whiten my teeth (more than my crest w/ baking soda) i'll be happy, but i don't trust it yet.

the perfume smells like something 11 year old girls buy at walmart (way too sweet)... don't like it.

the zoya polish is nice, but it looks like rimmel's camouflage which i already have (and like). so meh. i'm not HUGE on green polish.

i don't know ladies, i liked the other boxes i had but this one? not really.

oh and the chocolate tastes like it's filled with pop rocks candy and pepper LOL i've had weird chocolate like that before (my favorite was with rose leaves... mmmh) but i would have liked it better if it was milk or white chocolate, i don't like bitter chocolate.

oh well... i will let them know of my disappointment and hope for a better december box.

EDIT: my toothpaste is only 2/3 full -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> really?


----------



## nicola22 (Nov 9, 2011)

I got box # 7. Its dreadful. I hate it. Can we return them?


----------



## Steffi (Nov 9, 2011)

Box 22 is basically the box they gave everyone who "won" the baublebar bracelet.  I thought they'd just give everyone their own boxes and toss the bracelet in with it. I guess not.


----------



## emielli (Nov 9, 2011)

I finally got my shipping info today, my package weighs in at 0.6724 lbs. I'm really hoping I get the chocolate, especially after last months disappointing box. I changed a few settings on my profile, so maybe it'll help!


----------



## kbk11 (Nov 9, 2011)

I just got shipping notification today! I'm hoping it gets here soon-- I'm dying to see it! Mine weighs .7404 lbs. Anybody know which one it is?


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 9, 2011)

Was it really for the first 10,000 to get points?  I was almost sure it was for the 10,000 with the most earned in that period of time.  It seems silly and unfair if its the FIRST 10,000 to earn even a single point.
 



> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Number of points didn't matter,it was for the first 10,000 people that got points in September after they announced that they were doing it.
> 
> I tried the mask.  I put it on my face and five seconds later... BURNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN.


----------



## Janine Voegt (Nov 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box 22 is basically the box they gave everyone who "won" the baublebar bracelet.  I thought they'd just give everyone their own boxes and toss the bracelet in with it. I guess not.


I got the bracelet &amp; I really like it. I totally forgot about the 10K thing. I didn't even do anything &amp; I don't even have that many points but I guess it was enough  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wagz379 (Nov 9, 2011)

I got box #1 (is it the same as 20?) with the Bauble Bar bracelet.


----------



## CalliMac (Nov 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your chances of getting Zoya is pretty high. Out of 19 boxes only three boxes don't have any polish.



With my luck...... But thats a good point! Didn't think of it that way.


----------



## americanclassic (Nov 10, 2011)

Did everyone get a Baublebar bracelet this month? Maybe they had more bracelets than subscribers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I managed to get one with only 100 points. I got the Black Wood Pop bracelet, which retails for $20 (seriously?)

The best part is.. Wait for it...





I CAN MATCH WITH BIEBER. Baublebar probably paid him an ungodly amount of money to do that.

I received a notice that my box was "shipped" five days ago, but there's no tracking info yet--I'm sure everyone else in CA feels my pain. Just curious, is the Zoya color advertised for each box the one you're absolutely getting? Mine shows a bright pink polish, which is the only color I would never ever wear lol. I'm pretty happy about this box! Not necessarily products that I think I'd love, but they're things I wouldn't have tried on my own.

Also, just wondering.. What's with the pink box? Why is it different?


----------



## kbk11 (Nov 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Also, just wondering.. What's with the pink box? Why is it different?



I think it's a special box for the people who have been subscribers for the full two years.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *kbk11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BB has only been around for 1 year.  Its a box for the people who are going into their second year with BB.


----------



## thetalambda2002 (Nov 10, 2011)

Birchbox updated you can see which box you got on their page this morning..............Looks like I did get 22, I wanted some of the others a whole lot more. I just cant get over the stupid coasters  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SarahNerd (Nov 10, 2011)

I haven't gotten mine yet (I hope it comes today!) but my account shows this box


----------



## DreamWarrior (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## zadidoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Official pages up!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *kbk11* /img/forum/go_quote.gifI think it's a special box for the people who have been subscribers for the full two years.





> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gifBB has only been around for 1 year.  Its a box for the people who are going into their second year with BB.


 Exactly as Ciaobella stated, it's their box to those entering their 2nd year with BB. BB turned one in September and began the pink box then.


----------



## mdelight (Nov 10, 2011)

Just got mine yesterday. I got BB6, which was decent I guess (except for those coasters!). I got a mask in my last box though. I am sick of the skincare samples in general; I can't use half of them anyways because my skin in so sensitive and oily (I keep getting samples for dry skin). I definitely don't think they pay attention to your settings in your profile whatsoever.

I feel like there is almost too much variety on what people are getting, which could be part of why so many people are unhappy with their boxes (with 22 different boxes, chances are there is at least one other box you were hoping for instead). Have they always sent out so many different boxes? It seems like when I signed up in April, they didn't have quite as many different boxes.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Re your profile:

Don't mark so many things. When you mark so many things they will pick what ever box and it may contain stuff you don't want.





As for my box, it might be here tomorrow. It's in my state now and with the USPS. According to my profile I'm getting box 22 as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mari anne (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks like I am getting Box 22 as well. I am a little disappointed. I really wanted box 10 or box 1. I guess I will be giving everything away. I really dislike Borghese products (have tried them in the past) and am not happy that Birchbox is partnering with this brand. I hope I don't see any future Borghese products in my boxes. Last month was my first month and I liked the box and did find a product I loved (Pangea Face Scrub.) Here's hoping next month will be better.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 10, 2011)

When it comes time to review your box let them know you don't like the product and do not want any product from that company again.

Forgot to mention... my eldest, whom I've previously purchased her four months, is still getting her box since she switched it to her Paypal card to pay for. (I've turned her into a cosmetic monster.) lol She's getting box 5. I  think I might be borrowing her lip gloss! LOL


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Nov 10, 2011)

im new to birchbox..   how do they determine which box you receive??  i got box 14..  which i really loved until i saw the others.. seems i got the worse one!!!  i want box 5!  any info will be helpful..  thanks doll!!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Play with your profile. (See my post above.) It seems as if the boxes are mainly determined by what styles you pick (Adventurous, Classic, Trendy, etc). Select one or two but not all and see what you get the following month.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Nov 10, 2011)

i have picked only one choice per category.....how do you know which box you are receiving before they ship??


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Nov 10, 2011)

how did you know you were getting box 22?  thanks


----------



## CalliMac (Nov 10, 2011)

Well it looks like I am getting box 15!! It should be getting here either late this afternoon or tomorrow. Overall I am pretty excited. I really love getting treats in the mail. I looked at a swatch of Noel (at http://www.temptalia.com/zoya-gems-jewels-collection-swatches-photos-reviews) and it doesn't look too bad. I'm not a shimmer polish girl unless its GOLD but I think this might grow on me. 

The hair tie things look odd from the photos but thats just one thing. 

Other than that, I am glad that this box is pretty packed with a few samples (perfume, polish, 2 lotion scents, a hair tie, and the jouer lip schtuff). 

EEEEEE!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: Still wish I had gotten Holly. That green is to die for!


----------



## Mandy721 (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm new to this forum now that the Discussions tab on Facebook no longer exists.  Is there a page dedicated to trading unwanted samples?  I have a couple from this month, as well as a few from previous months.  Thanks!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Nov 10, 2011)

how did you know you were getting box 15?????
 



> Originally Posted by *CalliMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well it looks like I am getting box 15!! It should be getting here either late this afternoon or tomorrow. Overall I am pretty excited. I really love getting treats in the mail. I looked at a swatch of Noel (at http://www.temptalia.com/zoya-gems-jewels-collection-swatches-photos-reviews) and it doesn't look too bad. I'm not a shimmer polish girl unless its GOLD but I think this might grow on me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Nov 10, 2011)

your box ROCKS!!  how did you get such a cool box????
 



> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juk723 (Nov 10, 2011)

Thrilled! I"m getting box 22 with the Baublebar! I was wishing for the Lavanilla body butter though.


----------



## CalliMac (Nov 10, 2011)

I went to birchbox.com and signed in and clicked box. Where it used to say like "Your box has shipped!" it now has the message from this months card and tells you whats in your box. Hope you get some good stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how did you know you were getting box 15?????


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Nov 10, 2011)

Just got my box today!! I'm so glad because I thought I was due to get it on Friday and that's Vet day so no mail! So I got the Jouer lip enhancer, Kate Spade Twirl perfume, two hair ties, Supersmile toothepaste in Icy Mint (glad I didn't get green apple) and Zoya polish in Noel! I like everything and the perfume is great! Girl's, the Baublebar bracelet is nice, I love it!


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Nov 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy721* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm new to this forum now that the Discussions tab on Facebook no longer exists.  Is there a page dedicated to trading unwanted samples?  I have a couple from this month, as well as a few from previous months.  Thanks!



Yeah I noticed that just yesterday their discussion board is gone! I've been on it all week and then BAM it's gone. I wonder why? Maybe some ppl were putting up negative things. IDK.


----------



## melissamiss (Nov 10, 2011)

I thin its because there may have been talk about the contents, which becomes a spoiler for people that haven't recieed their boxes...but then again we're all on here looking for info haha


----------



## xlinds15x (Nov 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *melissamiss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thin its because there may have been talk about the contents, which becomes a spoiler for people that haven't recieed their boxes...but then again we're all on here looking for info haha



Facebook has done away with discussion boards as a whole, not just Birchbox but any page.


----------



## melissamiss (Nov 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *mdelight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got mine yesterday. I got BB6, which was decent I guess (except for those coasters!). I got a mask in my last box though. I am sick of the skincare samples in general; I can't use half of them anyways because my skin in so sensitive and oily (I keep getting samples for dry skin). I definitely don't think they pay attention to your settings in your profile whatsoever.
> 
> I feel like there is almost too much variety on what people are getting, which could be part of why so many people are unhappy with their boxes (with 22 different boxes, chances are there is at least one other box you were hoping for instead). Have they always sent out so many different boxes? It seems like when I signed up in April, they didn't have quite as many different boxes.



I agree, My first box was this past august but even then the box numbers have escalated, but the contents don't seem to be too different..There does always seem to be one full of items from previous months tho = which for some might be good if they wanted something they didn't receive but seems kinda like you're getting left overs (if it was me). I've always loved my boxes tho, and seem to like them more and more with each box. I'm still waititing on this months tho, I hate living in cali, and I just found out I'm getting BB22!


----------



## xlinds15x (Nov 10, 2011)

November Birchbox = A+

I received Birchbox #21. In it contains

*Klorane Eye Makeup Remover* - Perfect size to throw in my wristlet when I go out. I'm in college and often end up staying at my friend's house at the end of the night and waking up in the morning with smudged makeup all over your face isnt cute. Excited to try, especially with my sensitive eyes.

*LaROCCA Skincare Body Polish* - I'm mainly excied because of the gold in it. Hahah, kidding. But it seems like a nice scrub. Decent size sample and I like the packaging (definitely will up-cycle the tiny tub for something!)

*Oscar Blandi Protein Mist * - Here comes winter and my brittle hair, it claims to revive dry ends so lets see how it works in this weather.

*Zoya Polish in Noel* - Pretty blue color and my FIRST Zoya nail polish. VERYYYY excited. 

My extra was the chocolate, which I havent tried yet. But I also received the *Baublebar! * Its cute and classy with the_ one_ rhinestone ball, should be fun to wear out.

Birchbox surprised me this month and I'm excited. All the samples are a good size (not like that TINY jouer lip enhancer) and from great brands.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 10, 2011)

No thats not why, Facebook itself took it away from every page.  The announced that they were removing discussion boards about a month ago.  BB did not remove it, Facebook did.



> Originally Posted by *melissamiss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thin its because there may have been talk about the contents, which becomes a spoiler for people that haven't recieed their boxes...but then again we're all on here looking for info haha


----------



## Lychae (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks like I am getting BB22.

PRIZE UNLOCKED! BaubleBar Black Wood Pop Bracelet
Thank you for referring friends, giving feedback, or buying products in our shop. Your reward: some in-box bling (a sweet BaubleBar bracelet) and, of course, your hard-earned Birchbox Points

^^^

I so wasn't even expecting that!!!!

I am also very curious about the Atelier cologne. I am so not disappointed with the coasters (I can give those to my mom..she loves coasters and collecting them from everywhere!) since I am getting the baublebar bracelet!


----------



## Lychae (Nov 10, 2011)

I so did not like the Jouer lip enchancer. It made my lips sticky same with the BeFine lip serum I got last month! How do you like the toothpaste? I'd love to get it for the upcoming holiday parties and all the red wine i'll be drinking!
 



> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box today!! I'm so glad because I thought I was due to get it on Friday and that's Vet day so no mail! So I got the Jouer lip enhancer, Kate Spade Twirl perfume, two hair ties, Supersmile toothepaste in Icy Mint (glad I didn't get green apple) and Zoya polish in Noel! I like everything and the perfume is great! Girl's, the Baublebar bracelet is nice, I love it!


----------



## thetalambda2002 (Nov 10, 2011)

Jealous this is the one I wanted!!
 



> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> November Birchbox = A+
> 
> ...


----------



## antonella (Nov 10, 2011)

how much did ure bb weigh?


----------



## antonella (Nov 10, 2011)

hey on ure bb page does it say ure getting the bracelet?


----------



## Charlotte87 (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes, it says in the note under your specific box tab "prize unlocked...baublebar bracelet."


----------



## Steffi (Nov 10, 2011)

I was one of the first 10k to get points during September when they had that promotion thing going on.  The box was alright.  I like the polish, The cologne's ok, the bracelet's cool, the LaRocca I'll probably never use because it's TOO shimmery, I HATED the Borghese mud mask...my face is STILL red from it, and..well..I still don't get why I got paper coasters.
 

For anyone curious: My beauty profile:

Level of beauty knowledge: Dedicated enthusiast

If I'm going to splurge on a product: Nail Polish

I signed up because: Samples

Beauty Styles: I actually clicked all of those, because it really depends.  This may soon change.

Hair: Dry, color-treated, thick

Skin: Dry

Skin Concerns: Sensitive(VERY), SPF



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> your box ROCKS!!  how did you get such a cool box????


----------



## thetalambda2002 (Nov 10, 2011)

Thats funny because I keep getting the same box as you and we have none of the same settings.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was one of the first 10k to get points during September when they had that promotion thing going on.  The box was alright.  I like the polish, The cologne's ok, the bracelet's cool, the LaRocca I'll probably never use because it's TOO shimmery, I HATED the Borghese mud mask...my face is STILL red from it, and..well..I still don't get why I got paper coasters.
 

For anyone curious: My beauty profile:

Level of beauty knowledge: Dedicated enthusiast

If I'm going to splurge on a product: Nail Polish

I signed up because: Samples

Beauty Styles: I actually clicked all of those, because it really depends.  This may soon change.

Hair: Dry, color-treated, thick

Skin: Dry

Skin Concerns: Sensitive(VERY), SPF


----------



## Shara (Nov 10, 2011)

Man... I'm so bummed. They sent my birchbox to the wrong address. They haven't even received their "replacement boxes" yet. I hope it is the same as the one that I was supposed to get. I was so excited about my box and especially the baublebar bracelet. Streamlite will likely take another 12 days to get it to me. Boohoo :-( I guess mistakes happen.


----------



## antonella (Nov 10, 2011)

omg i got the bracelet yay! did u get it?


----------



## kbk11 (Nov 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> November Birchbox = A+
> 
> ...


 I'm getting this one too-- can't wait til it comes! I'll use all of these things! And I'm pleasantly surprised that I qualified for the Baublebar bracelet. This is only my second Birchbox but I have loved them both.

My Beauty Profile:

Info from: Makeup counter

Level: Dedicated enthusiast

Splurge: Nail Polish

Birchbox because: 1. Samples 2. Looking to experiment

Beauty Styles: 1. Classic 2. Trendy

Hair: Dry, Fine, Frizzy, Normal

Concerns: 1. Sensitive 2. Sun-protection


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hey on ure bb page does it say ure getting the bracelet?


Only three boxes got the bracelet - 20, 21 and 22.

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2011/november11box20 -- needs to be fixed but according to those who got that box they too got the bracelet.

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2011/november11box21

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2011/november11box22


----------



## antonella (Nov 10, 2011)

i got the same box as you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ultracitrus (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi Makeuptalkers!

While I'm excitedly awaiting BB21, there are inevitably a few samples that I won't be receiving by would still love to try. Is anyone interested in trading? I have my eye on:

Supersmile Professional Whitening Toothpaste

Orofluido Elixir

Sunday Riley Lipid Serum

I don't have any BB items to trade but I do have several unused Benefit products that I got as part of their Big 10 set. Hopefully you can tell what they are from the photo, but I can list them if need be. Just let me know if you're interested! I'm also open to other BB samples from present and past boxes if you don't have the things I mentioned above â€” those are just my first choices. Thanks in advance!   

UPDATE: Pore-fessional &amp; Dandelion are gone. Thanks!


----------



## TXSlainte (Nov 10, 2011)

The pink box is only for yearly subscribers. Monthly subscribers entering their second year get....nothing. Not even extra points. Evidently my $10 per month is not as valued as much as the $110 per year cost of the yearly subscription. Disappointing!


----------



## RhymesWithDonna (Nov 10, 2011)

Mine has been "recieved by usps" which got me all excited thinking I would be getting it tomorrow.... Until my mom reminded me that there is no mail tomorrow. NOOOOOOOOOO!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Well frackle dackles! That's right, no mail tomorrow. Here I was expecting my TestTubes, my Birchbox and a few other items tomorrow. How disappointing! Looks like anything UPS won't be here until Monday then. Bleh.


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Nov 10, 2011)

Boo for being reminded of Veteran's Day!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mine should've been here tomorrow!


----------



## emielli (Nov 10, 2011)

I just snooped on my BirchBox account and it looks like I'm getting Box #21 with the BaubleBar Bracelet! I'm really excited this time around because that box has everything I wanted in it. Since tomorrow is a federal holiday, it should arrive on Saturday. After last months sucky box, I'm glad I didn't cancel my account (and I'm really glad I changed my profile settings!)


----------



## GoodeNoMore (Nov 10, 2011)

Gah, no mail tomorrow, right.   Mine probably would've arrived then, too - I was hoping it would show today, but no.   Torture!


----------



## GoodeNoMore (Nov 10, 2011)

Mmmm, I love me some Benefit.   I'm getting the Atelier Cologne Vanille Insensee Cologne Absolue though, not the Orange Sunguine.    Let me know if there's something else on your list!   I've got an extensive polish collection, and have been doing BB for about 5 months.



> Originally Posted by *Ultracitrus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Makeuptalkers!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ultracitrus (Nov 10, 2011)

@GoodeNoMore

I'd be happy to trade for the Atelier Cologne Vanille Insensee! I'm mostly just very curious about Atelier. Which Benefit sample would you like in return? And what do you have left over from past boxes? I'm open to most items, except Ahava or Pangea products. Thanks for replying!


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 10, 2011)

I got the Orange Sanguine Cologne I could trade you for the dandelion stuff if you are interested?  I did open it but only to smell, its not my type of scent so I dont need it. 
 



> Originally Posted by *Ultracitrus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Makeuptalkers!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ultracitrus (Nov 10, 2011)

Sweet! It's a deal. I'll message you my address, if I can figure out how. I'm new here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks like I'm getting BB5 from what I can tell on the site! I try not to peek but I fail EVERY month! shame on me!


----------



## Laura Marie (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm getting box #22! So excited =) last month I got the one with all the leftovers from the month before. WooHoo! Can't wait =)


----------



## Mireya Serna (Nov 11, 2011)

Mine weighs, 0.5398 lbs and i should be getting mine tonight! My first one so Im oober excitedd! &lt;3 Has anyone received theres? Maybe to get an idea of what i will receive?


----------



## americanclassic (Nov 11, 2011)

I got the same box as you (I have yet to actually receive it though). Nothing else in common except for the skin--maybe our sensitive dry skin is what got us this box lol. I'm intrigued by the mud mask, but chances are it's just going to irritate my skin.

I never understood why so many brands have "shimmer" lotions--they're usually waayyy too glittery to wear anywhere except maybe to accent your collarbone and whatnot. And I'm sure anyone who owns a shimmer lotion accidentally mistook it for normal lotion, and ended up with embarrassingly glittery arms/legs lol. I've definitely been there before.



> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was one of the first 10k to get points during September when they had that promotion thing going on.  The box was alright.  I like the polish, The cologne's ok, the bracelet's cool, the LaRocca I'll probably never use because it's TOO shimmery, I HATED the Borghese mud mask...my face is STILL red from it, and..well..I still don't get why I got paper coasters.
> 
> ...


----------



## antonella (Nov 11, 2011)

I got bb#21 included with the babublebar bracelet i also got my julep sneak peak box n i have to say its great!


----------



## GoodeNoMore (Nov 11, 2011)

I'd love to exchange the Vanille for the Pore-fessional.   I've still got (from previous months):

1 set of the Oribe Beautiful color shampoo/conditioner, Redken shine mist and the Laura Gellar tinted primer in bronze.  If you're interested in one of those, I'll take your "ooh la lift" too - just let me know.
 



> Originally Posted by *GoodeNoMore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mmmm, I love me some Benefit.   I'm getting the Atelier Cologne Vanille Insensee Cologne Absolue though, not the Orange Sunguine.    Let me know if there's something else on your list!   I've got an extensive polish collection, and have been doing BB for about 5 months.


----------



## internetchick (Nov 11, 2011)

I haven't gotten my box, but I can already see it online. I got this month's box just to have enough credits to use up and quit my subscription. This month's box was my best so far, but I didn't love it. I got:

LaROCCA Champagne and Shimmer Acai Sugar Polish
Chuao Chocolate Bars
Klorane Soothing Eye Makeup Remover with Cornflower Water
Oscar Blandi Jasmine Protein Mist
Zoya Gems &amp; Jewels Collection

I used my credits to get the Gems &amp; Jewels trio with the glitters. I am officially done with Birchbox.


----------



## Ultracitrus (Nov 11, 2011)

Super! The Vanille for the Pore-fessional it is. I'll PM you my address. I actually still have the samples you mentioned too, so I'm not interested in those â€” but thank you just the same!

Quote: I'd love to exchange the Vanille for the Pore-fessional.   I've still got (from previous months):

1 set of the Oribe Beautiful color shampoo/conditioner, Redken shine mist and the Laura Gellar tinted primer in bronze.  If you're interested in one of those, I'll take your "ooh la lift" too - just let me know.


----------



## Lychae (Nov 11, 2011)

Still waiting..my BB has been off the map since the 7th. It left NJ and now it's disappeared into thin air. I usually receive my BB five to six days after sent out. Hopefully it shows up..Saturday! 

Also, if I bought my mom a BB as a gift for this holiday season (she loves goodies..!) How would I fill out her beauty profile? Also, would I be able to do it under my BB or "make a new account"?


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 11, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Lychae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still waiting..my BB has been off the map since the 7th. It left NJ and now it's disappeared into thin air. I usually receive my BB five to six days after sent out. Hopefully it shows up..Saturday!
> 
> Also, if I bought my mom a BB as a gift for this holiday season (she loves goodies..!) How would I fill out her beauty profile? Also, would I be able to do it under my BB or "make a new account"?


I've had that experience but if it shipped through Streamlite it'll "disappear" up to two weeks before appearing at their receiving distribution center. Once it gets there it'll show up on the tracking page before it gets into the USPS hands. Also remember they do not work weekend like UPS and since today is a holiday add on another three days.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Nov 11, 2011)

im just going to have to hope for the best....  i will drive myself crazy trying to control what i get..  




 i just REALLY love that bracelet..(box 22)   i guess box 14 isnt THAT bad..   i love the hair tie and ordered some.. only 2 bucks with my points so i guess i cant complain.....  i hope everyone loves their december boxes 



 and i hope you all have a great weekend!!

hi shara..  did you get box #22????

 



> Originally Posted by *Shara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Man... I'm so bummed. They sent my birchbox to the wrong address. They haven't even received their "replacement boxes" yet. I hope it is the same as the one that I was supposed to get. I was so excited about my box and especially the baublebar bracelet. Streamlite will likely take another 12 days to get it to me. Boohoo :-( I guess mistakes happen.


 what is the julep sneak peak box???  thanks
i also got my julep sneak peak box n i have to say its greati also got my julep sneak peak box n i have to say its great



> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got bb#21 included with the babublebar bracelet i also got my julep sneak peak box n i have to say its great!



[multi-posts merged]


----------



## Lychae (Nov 11, 2011)

Usually streamlite isn't that bad for me but it's going through the Albuquerque, NM USPS (Sits there for three days usually) and then comes into Santa Fe, NM where I live. Once it hits Santa Fe USPS it gets shipped out for delivery immediately if the mail hasn't ran yet. There is still hope it appears from streamlite in ABQ Saturday and come into Santa Fe Monday!!!

Oh how I hope..



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've had that experience but if it shipped through Streamlite it'll "disappear" up to two weeks before appearing at their receiving distribution center. Once it gets there it'll show up on the tracking page before it gets into the USPS hands. Also remember they do not work weekend like UPS and since today is a holiday add on another three days.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 11, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> what is the julep sneak peak box???  thanks
> ...



Julep Maven is a nail polish subscription service. See the nail talk for the thread on it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ultracitrus (Nov 11, 2011)

I'd love a trade thread too, but wasn't able to find one. Tried to start one myself but I haven't been a member long enough to do so. Does anyone who's been a member longer want to start a thread? Pretty please? I guess it has to be in the swap section. 
 



> Originally Posted by *Mandy721* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm new to this forum now that the Discussions tab on Facebook no longer exists.  Is there a page dedicated to trading unwanted samples?  I have a couple from this month, as well as a few from previous months.  Thanks!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 11, 2011)

For those of you who would like to trade items you can post your items in our *For Sale Items - Buy Items - Swap Items (Buy, Sell, Trade)*. Please keep in mind that there is a post minimum requirement to post in that area so if you're new to MUT all you need to do is be an active member by posting non-spam posts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Makeup/Cosmetic Swapping Warning

Swap Center Rules &amp; Guidelines

Here are the new rules:

MakeupTalk's Member Marketplace is Changing!

Buy Sell Trade Premium Memberships


----------



## Mandy721 (Nov 11, 2011)

I have the following up for trade if anyone is interested:

Laura Geller Spackle primer in bronze (October box)

Anastasia Hydrafull Gloss in Sugar Pink (November box)

Incoco nail strips in a black &amp; gold leopard-like pattern (September box)

Guerlain Shalimar perfume (Novemer box)


----------



## Shara (Nov 11, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hi shara..  did you get box #22????


 Honestly, I'm not sure. According to my account,  It says that I am getting the bracelet, vanilla incense cologne,  nail polish, shimmer cream, coasters and mud masque. 

The lady said that the labels were switched and that I would get a replacement. So... Am I getting someone ELSE'S box too? Not really sure. I guess we'll see. I am really excited about this one though! The cologne looks really neat, bracelet = YAY and I love nail polish! I hope that it doesn't take until next month to get the box. BB said that they haven't even received the replacement boxes for the mess up yet.  So long as I 'eventually' get a box, I plan on sticking it out though. I really think that this is a tremendous value for the price!


----------



## Ultracitrus (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks, Zadidoll! If I'm reading this page correctly, you also have to have been a member for 5 days? 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you who would like to trade items you can post your items in our *For Sale Items - Buy Items - Swap Items (Buy, Sell, Trade)*. Please keep in mind that there is a post minimum requirement to post in that area so if you're new to MUT all you need to do is be an active member by posting non-spam posts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 11, 2011)

Unless the settings have been changed then yes.


----------



## Ultracitrus (Nov 11, 2011)

Is this what Birchbox told you?
 



> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The pink box is only for yearly subscribers. Monthly subscribers entering their second year get....nothing. Not even extra points. Evidently my $10 per month is not as valued as much as the $110 per year cost of the yearly subscription. Disappointing!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Nov 11, 2011)

i totally agree...   i love it..  i made my first REAL purchase last night.. used some points and paid $2 w/no shipping..  cant beat that!!!

 



> Originally Posted by *Shara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honestly, I'm not sure. According to my account,  It says that I am getting the bracelet, vanilla incense cologne,  nail polish, shimmer cream, coasters and mud masque.
> 
> The lady said that the labels were switched and that I would get a replacement. So... Am I getting someone ELSE'S box too? Not really sure. I guess we'll see. I am really excited about this one though! The cologne looks really neat, bracelet = YAY and I love nail polish! I hope that it doesn't take until next month to get the box. BB said that they haven't even received the replacement boxes for the mess up yet.  So long as I 'eventually' get a box, I plan on sticking it out though. I really think that this is a tremendous value for the price!


----------



## Mireya Serna (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok, new to this. And still patiently waiting for my first birchbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I see some of you look up and see which box did you get,

can someone tell me how I can look this information up please?

I am super excited to find out what I got!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) Thanks!


----------



## Lychae (Nov 11, 2011)

log into birchbox and hit "Box" at the top of your page.



> Originally Posted by *Mireya Serna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, new to this. And still patiently waiting for my first birchbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 11, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Shara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honestly, I'm not sure. According to my account,  It says that I am getting the bracelet, vanilla incense cologne,  nail polish, shimmer cream, coasters and mud masque.
> 
> The lady said that the labels were switched and that I would get a replacement. So... Am I getting someone ELSE'S box too? Not really sure. I guess we'll see. I am really excited about this one though! The cologne looks really neat, bracelet = YAY and I love nail polish! I hope that it doesn't take until next month to get the box. BB said that they haven't even received the replacement boxes for the mess up yet.  So long as I 'eventually' get a box, I plan on sticking it out though. I really think that this is a tremendous value for the price!



the good thing about getting your BB late is that the wait for the next box is not as long  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i got mine late last month, and only had to wait like 2 weeks for my next box.. haha

anyone try the toothpaste yet? it makes my gums bleed like nobody's business. i don't blame it ONLY on the toothpaste though, i have hypersensitive teeth (like that type of sensitive that when the wind is too cold/blowing too hard and my mouth is open i get unpleasant stings.. ahhh). i'll definitely finish it up to see how the whitening effect is, and if it's good i'll buy a f/s.

speaking of buying... has anyone tried the anastasia brow wiz? i have enough points to get it for free!


----------



## americanclassic (Nov 12, 2011)

When I subscribed monthly, I was under the impression that I would be getting 10 points for every $10 I spend on a box--that's what makes sense, and I would argue that's how most people you do it. You know, instant-gratification 100 points for yearly subscribers, 10 pts a month for monthly subscribers.. but I guess not getting 10 points a month really isn't a big deal--you get 10 pts for every review anyway

So what happens if you cancel your subscription and re-subscribe some months later? no new points for re-subscribing I guess?



> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The pink box is only for yearly subscribers. Monthly subscribers entering their second year get....nothing. Not even extra points. Evidently my $10 per month is not as valued as much as the $110 per year cost of the yearly subscription. Disappointing!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Nov 12, 2011)

i may have already read your post and apologize if you are repeating yourself...   but which box did you end up with??  i have read soooo many posts.. sorry..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There are 19 variations of the November box however I have yet been able to find larger images for November. Still looking. I know one thing is for sure I do NOT want box 19 since I have all of those items already:
> 
> ...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Nov 12, 2011)

i LOVE the toothpaste..  im saving points so i can get it at least half off..  cant justify spending $21 on it.. but i love it.. and see results already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sorry it doesnt work for you...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />








> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SarahNerd (Nov 12, 2011)

Mine's coming today.  I really suck at waiting for the mailman.


----------



## antonella (Nov 12, 2011)

i bougth it at sephora like 3 months ago i really like it it holds my brows in place it doenst make them hard or flake but i cant find it so im prob gona buy another one with my birchbox points. But i really wana try the orofluido or kerastase hair elixers


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i may have already read your post and apologize if you are repeating yourself...   but which box did you end up with??  i have read soooo many posts.. sorry..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LOL I know the Birchbox threads get so many replies. lol I got box 22, still waiting for it.



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i LOVE the toothpaste..  im saving points so i can get it at least half off..  cant justify spending $21 on it.. but i love it.. and see results already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sorry it doesnt work for you...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Well when you put it into context with other whitening toothpastes it's on the high side. Whitening strips are between $25 to $45 depending on where you get it, if it's on sale and if you use a coupon. The inexpensive so-called whitening toothpastes like Crest and Cologate don't work and cost about $2.99 to $4.99. Supersmile is sold on Drugstore.com (which WAS part of RiteAid and has acquired Walgreens) and costs between $12.79 to $21. There's even one on Drugstore.com that's a kit of five different flavors for $24.99.

Supersmile is supposed to be a "professional" toothpaste where as Crest and Colgate aren't labeled as such. My last whitening toothpaste that I've been using is the Colgate Optic and I've used two tubes so far - minimum twice a day and up to three times a day - and I saw no results. Granted my teeth are not too bad but I am a heavy Pepsi drinker so that tends to stain my teeth.

For those curious, most drugstore toothpastes that are "whitening" contain some type of peroxide, typically hydrogen, while Supersmiles contains something called Calprox. Googling what Calprox is yielded this site with this info:

Calprox


> Calprox is a new, patented formula which includes baking soda and 16 other ingredients.
> 
> Protein pellicle is a thin, clear layer of protein which forms on your teeth. Stains, food, bacteria and plaque bond to this pellicle to cause discoloration and plaque buildup on your teeth. Plaque hardens into tarter, causing peridontal disease and cavities. Calprox dissolves this pellicle layer to prevent stains and whiten teeth. It is non-abrasive.
> 
> *Found in:* Whitening toothpastes


 According to another site Calprox is Calcium Peroxide.


----------



## antonella (Nov 12, 2011)

has anyone tried the kerastase elixer if yes please give me your opinions ? i really wana try it.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Nov 12, 2011)

I tried the Supersmile toothpaste and it made my gums bleed too! I think it's because the paste is super thick and gritty. It really is pasty and doesn't foam like a regular toothpaste would in your mouth. I looked it up on another website (3floz.com) and it's like description says it's for artificial teeth like veneers and dentures. So that was kinda weird. On 3floz's website they sell samples of stuff that are travel size ready and nothing is over 3 fl oz. They had the exact size toothpaste we recieved in our BB's for $13! So even though a lot of ppl didn't like the fact that they got toothpaste it was over the entire price of our box! So I'm happy with that...

Oh and I seen some other samples on the website that BB offers in our boxes like the Oscar Blandi dry shampoo is $11 and the Protien Mist (given to some this month) is $8! So I think we are getting a really good deal with BB. 



> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried the Supersmile toothpaste and it made my gums bleed too! I think it's because the paste is super thick and gritty. It really is pasty and doesn't foam like a regular toothpaste would in your mouth. I looked it up on another website (3floz.com) and it's like description says it's for artificial teeth like veneers and dentures. So that was kinda weird. On 3floz's website they sell samples of stuff that are travel size ready and nothing is over 3 fl oz. They had the exact size toothpaste we recieved in our BB's for $13! So even though a lot of ppl didn't like the fact that they got toothpaste it was over the entire price of our box! So I'm happy with that...


The size sent out by Birchbox seems to be the small tube sold. Drugstore.com (which RiteAid was originally part of and now Walgreens is part of) sells Supersmile products. The 1.75 oz on Drugstore.com is $12.79. On Birchbox only the 4.2 oz site is sold for $21 which is the same price as on Drugstore.com. The following info is from Drugstore.com's page on Supersmile.

Product details: *Supersmile, the #1 patented whitening toothpaste recommended by top cosmetic dentists, contains:*


 *CalproxÂ® -* clinically developed to safely whiten teeth.
*Baking Soda -* to freshen breath and maintain healthy gums. 
*Fluoride -* to effectively fight cavities. 
Removes stubborn coffee, tea, tobacco, red wine, food stains and plaque, without harmful bleaches or abrasives.

Use twice daily for 2 minutes on a DRY toothbrush.  Safe on bondings and veneers, bleached teeth, braces and even dentures.

Developed by Dr. Irwin Smigel, World Renowned Father of Aesthetic Dentistry

Made in U.S.A.

Questions?  800-784-SMILE or supersmile.com

Indications
Anticavity toothpaste.  Aids in the prevention of dental cavities.

Warnings
As with all fluoride toothpastes, *keep out of reach of children under 6 years old*.  If you accidentally swallow more than used for brushing, seek professional assistance or contact Poison Control Center.



Ingredients: *Active Ingredients: *Sodium Monofluorophosphate
*Inactive Ingredients: *Water, Sorbitol, Dicalcium Phosphate Dihydrate, Sodium Bicarbonate (Baking Soda), Calcium Carbonate, Calprox (Calcium Peroxide), Cellulose Gum, Sodium Perborate, Cornstarch, Magnesium Carbonate, Flavor, Titanium Dioxide, Sodium Lauryl Sulfoacetate, Methylparaben, Sodium Saccharin, Propylparaben

Directions: *Adults and children 2 years of age and older:* Brush teeth thoroughly, preferably after each meal or at least twice a day or as directed by a dentist or doctor.  Instruct children under 6 in good brushing and rinsing habits to minimize swallowing.  Supervise children as necessary until capable of using without supervision.  *Under 2 years of age:* consult a physician.

Store away from heat / Recyclable


----------



## Ultracitrus (Nov 12, 2011)

Yay! My box arrived this morning â€” box #21, which is the same as #1 except for the addition of the BaubleBar bracelet. I've been nothing but pleased with Birchbox, and this month is no exception. I think I've been a member for 7 months? 

Question: I read somewhere that the fewer "beauty styles" (Adventurous, Classic, Trendy, Low-maintenance) you select on your beauty profile, the more cohesive your box. I changed my profile to just Adventurous and for the months since I did that I've received box 1. Just wondering if anyone else who selected just Adventurous has also been getting #1 (or #21 this month). Thanks!


----------



## Christine914 (Nov 12, 2011)

I unexpectedly got my box today (shipping info made me believe it would be Monday). I received box #22 which is not bad considering this is my 2nd box and I got a pretty neat bracelet which also makes up for the coasters (wtf???)


----------



## Shara (Nov 12, 2011)

I guess if they mixed up the boxes, whoever they mixed it up with had the same box as me, because I got all of the stuff that my BB account says that I should be getting... So.. YAY!! Love this box!


----------



## Ultracitrus (Nov 12, 2011)

Are the Incoco strips still sealed? Just checking. Thanks!



> Originally Posted by *Mandy721* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the following up for trade if anyone is interested:
> 
> ...


----------



## ivette (Nov 12, 2011)

maybe


----------



## SarahNerd (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok I'm really happy with my box.  The polish rocks (full coverage with a single coat) and I really like my bracelet even though it's been tainted by Beiber. It's my 3rd and so far my favorite box.


----------



## Mandy721 (Nov 13, 2011)

Ultracitrus, yes, the Incoco strips are still sealed.  Are you interested in maybe trading?


----------



## missmollydolly (Nov 13, 2011)

Ok i just joined makeuptalk because every month I try to figure out what I'm getting in my birchbox and I always creep on these discussions so I thought I ought to stop being a creeper and just join. I wasn't sure why I got the baublebar bracelet but I guess its because I got a certain amount of points or something? Anyway this was one of my fav boxes so far!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 13, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i LOVE the toothpaste..  im saving points so i can get it at least half off..  cant justify spending $21 on it.. but i love it.. and see results already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sorry it doesnt work for you...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



no worries.. i've only used it for the time since i got it, and seeing results after this short of a time IMO is always the placebo effect.. not saying you didn't get results yet but the amount of coffee, cigarettes, black tea and coke i consumed over the past 6-7 years.. it will take more than a few days for me lol


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Nov 13, 2011)

i found a brand new tube of supersmile, only the 1.75 ounce size tho, for 3.50 on ebay!!!  its hard to tell perm results with the smaller tube i got as a sample..altho i see a result, not sure if it was just an initial one or if it will get progressively better...if so then i will splurge on the 4.2 oz tube for $21..  thats what points are for in my opinion...allowing me to buy things otherwise i couldnt justify..(ps.  did you start this birchbox forum? its super fun! not only do i love using new products but love talking about them too!)







> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL I know the Birchbox threads get so many replies. lol I got box 22, still waiting for it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Nov 13, 2011)

YAY!!!  got my first friend referral!  i talked up birchbox so much on my facebook page (add me if you wanna be friends!!!) that my friend signed up too..  i'll take 50 points!!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Nov 13, 2011)

yes and yes katie... just sucks you are sensitive. i would imagine the 'good stuff' is pretty strong..  i totally agree it culd be a bit both (as i sip on my afternoon coffee)  i got a tooth whitening kit form my dentisy yrs back and got hyper sensitivity, was dead asleep and woke up with the sensation my bottom front teeth exploded..  anyway...hahahaaa.. hope you are enjoying your sunday!  im going to try my KÃ©rastase Elixir Ultime today..  good times!  
 



> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> no worries.. i've only used it for the time since i got it, and seeing results after this short of a time IMO is always the placebo effect.. not saying you didn't get results yet but the amount of coffee, cigarettes, black tea and coke i consumed over the past 6-7 years.. it will take more than a few days for me lol


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Nov 13, 2011)

i agree!!  not to mention its fun! for 10 bucks you gte a surprise box and a whole month to talk about it on the net..  hahahahaa...  worth 10$ to me!!  your box sounds awesome!  its cool getting things that wont run out (bracelet) or for a long time (nail polish)..   enjoy! 





 



> Originally Posted by *Shara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honestly, I'm not sure. According to my account,  It says that I am getting the bracelet, vanilla incense cologne,  nail polish, shimmer cream, coasters and mud masque.
> 
> The lady said that the labels were switched and that I would get a replacement. So... Am I getting someone ELSE'S box too? Not really sure. I guess we'll see. I am really excited about this one though! The cologne looks really neat, bracelet = YAY and I love nail polish! I hope that it doesn't take until next month to get the box. BB said that they haven't even received the replacement boxes for the mess up yet.  So long as I 'eventually' get a box, I plan on sticking it out though. I really think that this is a tremendous value for the price!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Nov 13, 2011)

sorry for all the posts today... its been 24 hrs since ive been on my computer and am having withdrawl..  hahaha.. ANYWAY.. back to biz...
i saw this message next to the 2 boxes that received bracelets..  
  Quote:

PRIZE UNLOCKED! BaubleBar Black Wood Pop Bracelet

Thank you for referring friends, giving feedback, or buying products in our shop. Your reward: some in-box bling (a sweet BaubleBar bracelet) and, of course, your hard-earned Birchbox Points.
since i made a purchase and got a referral, does that put me in the running for things like this in the future?? seems so per what i am reading but dont want to get my hopes up too high..  teeeheee.. any info appreciated..


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Nov 13, 2011)

im trying mine today....even tho i got it last week i refused to waste it on my 'going to work' hair but will use it on my 'going to the grocery store' hair..  ill let you know..  i have colored BABY fine hair that also has a lovely top layer of frizz (



)..so if this can make my hair look smooth, healthy, and NOT greasy..  i'll be super impressed!! 
 



> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> has anyone tried the kerastase elixer if yes please give me your opinions ? i really wana try it.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 13, 2011)

There were doing a promotion, I forget the exact dates, but the first 10,000 to earn points in that time frame got that bracelet.  So you wont be "in the running" unless they are doing another promotion and you do the specific things they require in that time frame.  Hope that makes sense, lol
 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> sorry for all the posts today... its been 24 hrs since ive been on my computer and am having withdrawl..  hahaha.. ANYWAY.. back to biz...
> i saw this message next to the 2 boxes that received bracelets..
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 13, 2011)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

There were doing a promotion, I forget the exact dates, but the first 10,000 to earn points in that time frame got that bracelet.  So you wont be "in the running" unless they are doing another promotion and you do the specific things they require in that time frame.  Hope that makes sense, lol
 
This is what I wrote on my blog back in September.

Zadidoll: Monday, September 26, 2011 Birchbox: Baublebar I have to admit I'm kind of confused about the latest Birchbox promotion.


 






> Birchbox + BaubleBar 10K
> 
> This is one 10K you don't have to sweat. Be one of the first 10K members to show your Birchbox loyalty and snag a sweet bracelet from BaubleBar.
> 
> ...


 Guess we have to wait and see how this plays out.


It wasn't for members to reach 10K BB pts but rather 10,000 Birchbox members were to get the bracelet for racking up points. In that time period I earned 300 pts between referrals and reviews.


----------



## Ultracitrus (Nov 13, 2011)

I might be! Looked at the Incoco website to try to figure out which pattern you have â€” didn't see anything that quite matched your description, but maybe they've discontinued it? This one seemed like the closest match. If it's a different one, could you please tell me the name? Thank you!
 



> Originally Posted by *Mandy721* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ultracitrus, yes, the Incoco strips are still sealed.  Are you interested in maybe trading?


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Nov 13, 2011)

dang..   and how do i know if they are doing a promotion??  will i get emailed (i do receive frequent ones from them) or do i have to check the site frequently??  ive only been doing this for 2 months..




 



> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There were doing a promotion, I forget the exact dates, but the first 10,000 to earn points in that time frame got that bracelet.  So you wont be "in the running" unless they are doing another promotion and you do the specific things they require in that time frame.  Hope that makes sense, lol


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Nov 13, 2011)

oh ok.. i wasnt a member yet.. october was my 1st..  i hope they have more in the future!!  thanks for the info!!
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 13, 2011)

They send out emails announcing their promotions. This was their first major giveaway.


----------



## Steffi (Nov 13, 2011)

They also will announce it on facebook sometimes.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Nov 14, 2011)

Zadidoll, do you know who won those BB gift baskets for reaching 200 pts? U seem to be in the know about all the BB news. LOL


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh and could you guys give me some advice on how to get referrals? None of my friends or family are interested. I'm even friends with a make up artist and she said it's not for her! I put it on my FB but no one has wanted to try it there either.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 14, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zadidoll, do you know who won those BB gift baskets for reaching 200 pts? U seem to be in the know about all the BB news. LOL


Nope. It's entirely possible that no one did.


----------



## MakeUpFairy (Nov 14, 2011)

I can't wait to find out who the winner is!


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 14, 2011)

I think thats pretty much all you can do.  If your friends and family don't want to sign up, you cant force them.  You could write a blog about it, and put your referral link in it, let people know that using your link would give you points.  That might get you someone.
 



> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh and could you guys give me some advice on how to get referrals? None of my friends or family are interested. I'm even friends with a make up artist and she said it's not for her! I put it on my FB but no one has wanted to try it there either.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 14, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh and could you guys give me some advice on how to get referrals? None of my friends or family are interested. I'm even friends with a make up artist and she said it's not for her! I put it on my FB but no one has wanted to try it there either.


 On my own blog I promote my referral by posting about my own box contents, my thoughts on the box along with listing the stuff I list here. When I use the word Birchbox on my blog I link the word with my referral link BUT due to US law I DO put a disclaimer on my blog that I do get points from my referral link.


----------



## Lychae (Nov 14, 2011)

Well, 8 days later since it was shipped via streamlite it has shown up in Albuquerque, NM..two more days or three and I will have my box here at my house!


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Nov 14, 2011)

I am still waiting got my box to get to the post office.  it was accepted and said sent to the distribution center on the 5th.  lets see if i get it by the end of the month.  I dont want to contact birchbox again over them.  This isnt the first time.  i am going to give it till the end of the week and see what happens.


----------



## singer422 (Nov 14, 2011)

Just a question for everyone who gets Birchbox...this is only my second box, so I am still becoming familiar with this program. I live in Cincinnati, OH and the last time I got my box it took a while to get here...I believe about ten days. I know they say that if you live on the west coast it can take up to ten days, but I was just wondering if anyone else that lives around this area has a delay with their boxes? It looks like the post office received electronic shipping info for the november box about four days ago, but no further info has been provided.


----------



## SarahNerd (Nov 14, 2011)

I live in Kent OH and it moves slow.  I think it's because of the streamline service they use.  I ship daily with the USPS and know that if if Birchbox went with the USPS directly and skipped Streamline we would get it a few days faster.  I blame Streamline for the slooooooow delivery times.


----------



## melissamiss (Nov 14, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *singer422* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a question for everyone who gets Birchbox...this is only my second box, so I am still becoming familiar with this program. I live in Cincinnati, OH and the last time I got my box it took a while to get here...I believe about ten days. I know they say that if you live on the west coast it can take up to ten days, but I was just wondering if anyone else that lives around this area has a delay with their boxes? It looks like the post office received electronic shipping info for the november box about four days ago, but no further info has been provided.



Hey I'm in California and usually it doesn't take too long for me to get my birchbox after I receive my shipping notice, the quickest was about 3 days my longest wait is this month's, which has been over a week =[ but I've been told that the boxes sometimes leave in batches so people receive similar boxes around the same time


----------



## Shara (Nov 14, 2011)

I know that I am preaching to the choir here, but BB is AMAZING! After 2 months and spending $20, I have already gotten points good for $10 off just from rating the products that they send!


----------



## atrid (Nov 14, 2011)

Alright, not sure if anyone has had this happen before, but I just moved and when I noticed they had sent the Birchbox to my mom's address, instead of my new address that I thought I had updated in time, I contacted them and they said they would just sent out a new box even though I thought they could just change the address mid-ship, so anyways they said it would get shipped out later in the month and I was just wondering when that would be around? And do they send out shipping notifications for the replacement boxes? But I guess I can't really complain if it takes a little longer since I am technically getting two boxes this month when I visit my mom's for thanksgiving, but just a little antsy for it. But thank you for any info you guys could give on the matter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Nov 14, 2011)

My tracking number still says my box is in NJ lol... figures. But the website says I got box 22. Umm coasters, yay? lol

I'm getting the bracelet though which pleases me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I already got that orange tube of mud from a Beauty Test Tube, it's pretty good stuff.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 14, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *tawnyanshawn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am still waiting got my box to get to the post office.  it was accepted and said sent to the distribution center on the 5th.  lets see if i get it by the end of the month.  I dont want to contact birchbox again over them.  This isnt the first time.  i am going to give it till the end of the week and see what happens.
> 
> ...


----------



## TXSlainte (Nov 14, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Ultracitrus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is this what Birchbox told you?



I emailed [email protected] when I did not get the pink box upon entering my 2nd year. They told me the pink box was for yearly subscribers only.


----------



## MakeupYourLife1 (Nov 14, 2011)

I live in Cincinnati also.  I received my box last Thursday, five days after I received my shipment notification.


----------



## melissamiss (Nov 14, 2011)

Just curious did everyone with box 22 get the pink izzy zoya color? I'm only wondering because the description on birchbox is the gems and jewels collection which made me wonder if it would be the pink pictured or one of any in the collection...


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 14, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *melissamiss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just curious did everyone with box 22 get the pink izzy zoya color? I'm only wondering because the description on birchbox is the gems and jewels collection which made me wonder if it would be the pink pictured or one of any in the collection...


 It would be one of the two pinks from the Gems &amp; Jewels collection. Judging by the picture from Birchbox everyone got Izzy (the metallic pink) and not Kissy (the glitter pink).


----------



## MakeupYourLife1 (Nov 14, 2011)

From my blog:

This was my first ever Birchbox, so I thought I would offer the review on the samples that were included.  I honestly wasnâ€™t too thrilled with what I received.  Hopefully future ones impress me a little more.

1.  _*Anastasia Beverly Hills â€œHydraFull Gloss in Sugar Pinkâ€*_.  I really liked the color of this lip gloss.  It was a subtle pink, and would look good with either warm or cool eyeshadow.  It does have the usual lipgloss stickiness/pulling pieces of hair off of your lips quality, but itâ€™s hard to not find that with lip glosses.  The color didnâ€™t last real long, but again, that is typical of a gloss.

2.  _*Borghese â€œFango Brilliante Brightening Mudâ€*_.  This is my favorite product that came in this months box.  I am a spa and face product junkie, and I am totally sold on this mud mask.  It smells really good, it has a pretty pink color as opposed to the typical greys and browns you get in a mud mask.  But the quality I liked the most was how it washed off.  It was completely dried to my face, yet it barely took any scrubbing to get it off.  Usually I have to scrub my face pretty hard, leaving it red and very uncomfortable.  It was not the case with this product.  Very happy with it.

3._*Guerlain â€œShalimar Parfum initialâ€*_.  This was a perfume sample.  I didnâ€™t like that I received this in my Birchbox as it is relatively simple to get perfume samples at Sephora, but I really did like the smell of this one.  It was very floral and the scent lasted throughout a work day ( a plus for me).  Itâ€™s very pricey, though, so I probably wouldnâ€™t purchase this for myself.

4. _*J.R. Watkins â€œFoot repair salveâ€*_.  If you can keep a secret, I will tell you that I will be using this on my husband to see if it truly works.  He has much rougher heels than I do, so I am curious if this may just be the miracle salve he has been looking for.  I, however, LOVE the scent of this stuff.  Seriously smells like a liquid candy cane.  I rubbed it on my feet and didnâ€™t feel a difference, but I also didnâ€™t follow the directions (apply to feet, put on socks overnight).  Like I said, my husbands feet will be the true testâ€¦â€¦..A+++ for the scent!!!

*Favorite:  Borghese mud*

*Least Favorite:Anastasia Beverly Hills lip gloss*


----------



## makaylasbeauty (Nov 14, 2011)

i love my birchbox! I have a video posted here


----------



## melissamiss (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh okay so its pretty true to the picture, I was kinda hoping for holly but I really can't complain about my box, even w/ the coasters haha my boyfriend could really use some!



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It would be one of the two pinks from the Gems &amp; Jewels collection. Judging by the picture from Birchbox everyone got Izzy (the metallic pink) and not Kissy (the glitter pink).


----------



## Geek (Nov 15, 2011)

MakeupTalk has taken the time to *"embed"* your video for you.
Can you do us a favor and make sure that you embed all your videos directly into posts/threads instead of linking them?
If you are not sure how to embed, please see *How to embed VIDEOS on MakeupTalk* 
*Thank you!*





> Originally Posted by *makaylasbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i love my birchbox! I have a video posted here


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 15, 2011)

On BB's preview video, they said they are only sampling the opaque colors, not the glitters, so it woulnt be "one of the two pinks" since no one got the glitters, but you can buy them from their site.  Just in case people were wondering.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It would be one of the two pinks from the Gems &amp; Jewels collection. Judging by the picture from Birchbox everyone got Izzy (the metallic pink) and not Kissy (the glitter pink).


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh thanks for me know. I didn't watch their video completely. lol


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Nov 15, 2011)

Lol so I was browing ice.com this morning and came across one piece that looked severly familiar... http://www.ice.com/bracelets/gemstone-bracelet-prd_bcy_121930.jsp





Haha. It's "sold out" but is listed for $50. They have a purple version for $45: http://www.ice.com/bracelets/gemstone-bracelet-prd_bcy_121931.jsp


----------



## thetalambda2002 (Nov 15, 2011)

Am I the only person who didn't like this bracelet. I wouldn't pay dollar much less $50 for it.



> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol so I was browing ice.com this morning and came across one piece that looked severly familiar... http://www.ice.com/bracelets/gemstone-bracelet-prd_bcy_121930.jsp
> 
> ...


----------



## kbk11 (Nov 15, 2011)

I never would have picked it out, but I sure like it for free!


----------



## Lychae (Nov 15, 2011)

man it takes me forever to get it even though I'm before California! That is insane you get it so fast.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Nov 15, 2011)

me too!!  this is my second month (2nd box) i LOVE it!! 




i cashed in on points already and made first purchase..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Shara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know that I am preaching to the choir here, but BB is AMAZING! After 2 months and spending $20, I have already gotten points good for $10 off just from rating the products that they send!


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 15, 2011)

I didnt get the bracelet, but my mom did, and she said it looked like something really cheap, definitely not the $20 they advertise it for.  I dont know if she out right hates it, but she did say how it seemed like a cheap piece of jewelry.
 



> Originally Posted by *thetalambda2002* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only person who didn't like this bracelet. I wouldn't pay dollar much less $50 for it.


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Nov 15, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *thetalambda2002* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only person who didn't like this bracelet. I wouldn't pay dollar much less $50 for it.



Is there anything you'd like to swap for yours? I wanted one so badly!


----------



## Ultracitrus (Nov 15, 2011)

I just created an open trade thread for anyone who's interested:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread#post_1807329

Please feel free to add your own trades â€” even if you aren't interested in trading with me! Thanks!
 



> Originally Posted by *Mandy721* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm new to this forum now that the Discussions tab on Facebook no longer exists.  Is there a page dedicated to trading unwanted samples?  I have a couple from this month, as well as a few from previous months.  Thanks!


----------



## kbk11 (Nov 15, 2011)

YAY finally got my box #21 today! I love Birchbox so much!


----------



## Ultracitrus (Nov 15, 2011)

Ok, thanks for clarifying! Was there something specifically in that box that you wanted? Someone might be willing to trade.



> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I emailed [email protected] when I did not get the pink box upon entering my 2nd year. They told me the pink box was for yearly subscribers only.


----------



## brandyboop (Nov 16, 2011)

I have been checking makeuptalk.com for months and looking at the Birchbox, Gogogirlfriend, and Test Tube beauty posts.  I subscribe to all 3, so I'm always looking to see what other people get, etc.  I have a year subscription to BB, I got in April as an "early Mother's Day gift".  My first couple of months were rockin, then it just went downhill out of nowhere, things got better last month, and then this month I got BB22.  The bracelet was a nice surprise, but it is kind of cheap looking (like something I would get at Dollar Jewelry Galore).  The other items are awesome.  As for GGG, I have been with them since August and I really think they are growing very fast, so I believe they are going through the growing pains that BB did for awhile.  BB has definitely bounced back, so I'm hopeful for GGG.  I get the QVC New Beauty Test Tube and I really love it.  I think it is a great value and a great all around selection of products.  I belong to a website called SheSpeaks they send various things to try out and you give them your input, etc (kind of like Influenster and Vocalpoint).  Well they just announced they are going to have a monthly subscription service, too.  It's supposed to incorporate beauty, food, and basic household stuff.  If anyone would like to sign up for information, here is the link: http://launch.cravebox.com/

_Mod edit: Referral link deleted._


----------



## jeanarick (Nov 16, 2011)

I finally got my box!!  And I am loving the stuff I got!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Nov 17, 2011)

i LOVE the bracelet!  your video is so cute!
 



> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got my box!!  And I am loving the stuff I got!


----------



## jeanarick (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank you!

 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i LOVE the bracelet!  your video is so cute!


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi! I'm new to makeuptalk.com. Quick question: I have been a BB member since November 2010. I haven't received it yet, but streamline says it's .8215lbs. What is going on? And why is the preview pink? I'm so confused. Thanks, CJ


----------



## Ultracitrus (Nov 17, 2011)

Lucky you! You're getting the special box for yearly subscribers entering their second year. Congrats!
 



> Originally Posted by *CrabbyMrsJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi! I'm new to makeuptalk.com. Quick question: I have been a BB member since November 2010. I haven't received it yet, but streamline says it's .8215lbs. What is going on? And why is the preview pink? I'm so confused. Thanks, CJ


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *atrid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Alright, not sure if anyone has had this happen before, but I just moved and when I noticed they had sent the Birchbox to my mom's address, instead of my new address that I thought I had updated in time, I contacted them and they said they would just sent out a new box even though I thought they could just change the address mid-ship, so anyways they said it would get shipped out later in the month and I was just wondering when that would be around? And do they send out shipping notifications for the replacement boxes? But I guess I can't really complain if it takes a little longer since I am technically getting two boxes this month when I visit my mom's for thanksgiving, but just a little antsy for it. But thank you for any info you guys could give on the matter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



had that happen to me with my first box, but it got shipped to my old job from which i got laid off so i thought they'll just send it back to where it came from. i contacted BB, got my replacement box only about 4 days later! super fast! 1 month later m old temp agency contacted me and said they have a parcel for me.. i was like.. wut.. so i came to get it (along with some other stuff i couldn't take because they just said i shouldn't come in to work anymore.. anyway...). i got a whole different box!!! i liked my replacement box, but it was my first one, so i couldn't really compare it to anything.

the original box i was supposed to get i liked a lot better! mostly because it included a zoya polish instead of skin care stuff i can't use and those stupid SPF towelettes i got...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol! enjoy your 2 boxes!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 17, 2011)

So I'm flipping channels and saw a bracelet on QVC that reminded me of the bracelet in this month's BB.

From QVC:

Retail Value: $100.00 QVC Price:$65.00





From BaubleBar:

Retail: $20





Frankly I like the QVC version better or this BaubleBar bracelet ($18):





Most likely I'll give it to my eldest to give to one of her girl friends.


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Nov 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I'm flipping channels and saw a bracelet on QVC that reminded me of the bracelet in this month's BB.



ooooooo I really like the first one pictured!


----------



## SarahNerd (Nov 17, 2011)

I really like our baublebar even though it's already lost a rhinestone from the center bead on me.  Those really are very similar.  I like the style of these types of bracelets.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm still waiting for my November BB. Washington State must be on another planet as far as streamlite is concerned. Seriously wondering if my box was lost.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm in WA as well, TacomaGirl - on the dry side, lol - got my box today. Where does the tracking show your box is at?


----------



## melissamiss (Nov 18, 2011)

I agree that the quality of the bracelet wasn't what I was expecting, but I still think my mom would like it more than me.. she likes the baubly type bead bracelets. I'm really not into the izzy color but I LOVE the satin finish, totally not what i was expecting, cant wait to purchase Holly!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm in Arizona and I just got my box yesterday. But my friend who lives a few miles from me got her box on Monday lol


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Nov 18, 2011)

I got my yesterday.  I am on the east side of washington, wenatchee here.  that is weird you havent gotten yours.  I hope it comes in today or tomorrow.


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Nov 18, 2011)

so I got this face mask in my birchbox.  I changed my profile information, because this is the second mask I have gotten for dry skin. I believe i have been getting these because I put i have sensitive skin.  I never marked i have dry skin.  So i left everything unchecked minus oily or acne prone.( dont remember the one)  I am hoping i will not get anymore mask for dry skin.  It does smell nice so that is a plus and a really good sample size. 1 fl oz.  I do like the coasters.  I think I may use them in my makeup collection, set things on for display or i may use them some other way.  The toothpaste, not real sure about that yet.  I have so many samples of toothpaste that it has gone in my sample drawer for use in the future or for christmas gifts. I make up my own birchbox for people at christmas. I got zoya nail polish in Noel. it looks like it is going to be a dark blue in color.  it is more like a dark teal.  it has bronze and silver mixed throughout.  it looks really nice. over all i really like my box.  I got birchbox 6 if that helps anyone.


----------



## celticcurls (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm from Silverdale &amp; I just got my birchbox yesterday. Hopefully you will receive it soon.
 



> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still waiting for my November BB. Washington State must be on another planet as far as streamlite is concerned. Seriously wondering if my box was lost.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Nov 18, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in WA as well, TacomaGirl - on the dry side, lol - got my box today. Where does the tracking show your box is at?



It showed up in Fife on the 15th and thats the last update I have. If I don't get it by Monday I may have to send out an email. I've gotten them as late as the 23rd before, so who knows. As long as they didn't lose it, I'm all smiles.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 18, 2011)

Was ever at SeaTac?


----------



## TacomaGirl (Nov 19, 2011)

I came home from work and my box was waiting for me. Squee! I really like my Bauble Bar bracelet. I was satisfied with the whole box really. I Redeemed my Birch Box points today for the LIV Green fragrance in Earth. Using my 6 mo. 20% off and my BB points made it much more affordable.


----------



## internetchick (Nov 20, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still waiting for my November BB. Washington State must be on another planet as far as streamlite is concerned. Seriously wondering if my box was lost.


OMG you're in Tacoma! I am there _all_ the time. I moved across the Narrows bridge about 7 years ago, but I lived in Tacoma when my husband was stationed at Ft. Lewis.

And yeah, Streamlite takes forevah to get here. Same with MAC shipping.


----------



## internetchick (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh! And I also got the bracelet. Much better than the cheap as hell bracelet they sent out to everyone in the anniversary box.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 21, 2011)

I need to update my thoughts on the companies I subscribe to because I realized that while I may not like some of the items in my Birchbox sample boxes the fact is that I've basically made money off of Birchbox. How? By reviewing the products sent and referrals.

100 pts = $10 off. I've earned close to 900 pts in the last six months of being a member. That's $90 in Birchbox credits.

I've been a member since July 2011 and have paid $10 a month for a monthly box. Out of my own pocket I've paid $60 for my boxes.

Basically I've made $30 between reviews (10 pts per review of the items sent) plus 50 pts for each person who used the referral on my blog.

I can't say the same about GoGoGirlfriend, Eco-Emi or TestTube. While I'm still irritated about the Jouer lip conditioner (seriously, what was the point of that sample?) I still got 10 pts for reviewing it which added onto my Birchbox credits. Had I not used 500 pts on my husband's box I would have almost 900 credits to use on anything on their site. Once I hit 900 pts that $90 to use on anything on the site or hold on to it and let it accumulate even more.

There are TWO downsides though to the point system.


It expires. You have 364 days before your points expire. Example, the points I earned on July 28, 2011 would expire at the end of July 27, 2012.
You have to use whole point amounts. I bought the $45 limited edition Birchbox Man for my hubby and used 500 pts on it. Had I known it would take all 500 pts I'd had added on the Lash Card which was $4.99 which would bring my total up to $49.99.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm tryin to get some referrals, just no luck yet! Let us know what you get in the Birchbox man, I wanted to get one for my hubby (well mostly for me LOL) but it was like $30 so I didn't. Too much to pay for something he really doesn't even want. But again, I'd love to see what you got in it!

 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I need to update my thoughts on the companies I subscribe to because I realized that while I may not like some of the items in my Birchbox sample boxes the fact is that I've basically made money off of Birchbox. How? By reviewing the products sent and referrals.
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 21, 2011)

The one thing about the Birchbox Man LE box that I thought made the box was the Skull Candy ear buds that retail for almost $70. My hubby loved his Skull Buds (all five pairs) until certain daughters kept borrowing his ear buds. lol Even at Target the inexpensive ones are still over $15 a pair.


----------



## Ultracitrus (Nov 21, 2011)

These are some excellent points. I've never been drawn in by any type of point earning system because they all seemed overly complex and of little real value. However, I think that the Birchbox program is extremely generous. Their products can be pricey, but their business model makes them way more accessible/affordable. You also get points for purchases and there are often opportunities to earn bonus points â€” I've earn nearly 900 points since May. Yes, the subscription is $10 a month, but I really feel like I'm only spending about $5 on the box since I get essentially get $4-6 back for reviews.

In regards to the Jouer Lip Conditioner, I initially though it was rather small but 2 months later I'm still using it. Every time I use it, which is at least once a day, I think "this has got to be it", but there's always more. I've constantly been surprised how much use I get out of the Birchbox samples, but this one has really gone the distance!
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I need to update my thoughts on the companies I subscribe to because I realized that while I may not like some of the items in my Birchbox sample boxes the fact is that I've basically made money off of Birchbox. How? By reviewing the products sent and referrals.
> 
> ...


----------



## heyitsrilee (Nov 21, 2011)

I think this is one of the best parts about Birchbox! I just reached my first 100pts since I am a fairly new subscriber, and I used the $10 to put towards the full size Orofluido Elixir I tried out during my October box. With the free shipping that they offer, I only ended up paying $13 for a HUGE full size product that I absolutely love! (If any of you are thinking about buying this full size product, you get SO MUCH for your money. This bottle will last me a great while.)

While Birchbox may be hit or miss some months, I am always pretty satisfied with what I receive and I can't argue with the incentives that they offer their members.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 100 pts = $10 off. I've earned close to 900 pts in the last six months of being a member. That's $90 in Birchbox credits.


----------



## antonella (Nov 21, 2011)

can u please tell me how the orofluido hair elixer works for you


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Nov 21, 2011)

The hair elixer is pretty nice. It's a serum, I rub some between my palms and massage it into the length of my towel-dried hair. It makes it nice and smooth, but it's not much different than any of my cheaper drugstore hair serums.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Nov 21, 2011)

Like she said above, it's a simple oil serum that I rub into my towel-dried hair right before I blow dry it. If you are interested in how it works for my hair overall, this product is AMAZING in my opinion. I have very oily hair as it is so I was very hesitant about using it at first, but my hair feels amazing after I use it and it makes it look shiny, smooth and not at all greasy! I have really damaged hair also from coloring and highlighting it for years, to the point where it was hard to get a brush through it (so bad, I know), but this product has really done wonders for restoring my hair and making it look healthy again. It shines and I can run my fingers right through it. It looks healthier than it has in YEARS.

I decided to buy the full size product before I was even halfway done with the sample size I received in my Birchbox. I noticed a change right away and this has become one of my HG hair products. Highly recommend it!

Quote: *Antonella*: Can u please tell me how the orofluido hair elixer works for you


----------



## TacomaGirl (Nov 21, 2011)

I have fine hair so I use Orofluido sparingly. I put a little bit on my finger tips and finger comb the ends of towel dried hair. After that I section my hair and blow dry with a rounded brush. Orofluido really keeps my ends from frizzing and smells amazing. It's pretty viscous stuff. I'm about a fourth of the way through my sample bottle and I've used it almost every day since it came in my box last month. I think the longevity of the product will outweigh the high sticker price.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Nov 22, 2011)

i felt the same way...   most of the time points programs were way too complicated or not worth it ($ wise) in the end..  2 months into birchbox and i already redeemed points for product...  plus i love my birchboxes so far...  im very pleased so far... 







> Originally Posted by *Ultracitrus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These are some excellent points. I've never been drawn in by any type of point earning system because they all seemed overly complex and of little real value. However, I think that the Birchbox program is extremely generous. Their products can be pricey, but their business model makes them way more accessible/affordable. You also get points for purchases and there are often opportunities to earn bonus points â€” I've earn nearly 900 points since May. Yes, the subscription is $10 a month, but I really feel like I'm only spending about $5 on the box since I get essentially get $4-6 back for reviews.
> 
> In regards to the Jouer Lip Conditioner, I initially though it was rather small but 2 months later I'm still using it. Every time I use it, which is at least once a day, I think "this has got to be it", but there's always more. I've constantly been surprised how much use I get out of the Birchbox samples, but this one has really gone the distance!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 27, 2011)

it bugs me that i can't even out the amount of points, so  if i order i lose 20 points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> right now i have 220 pts, with the next box i'll be up to 270, and then if i wait another month i'll have 320 (assuming it's 5 products you get to review, i think until now i only had one month with 4 review-able products). gahhhhhhhh. i don't like that! &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

oh, btw: remember the jurlique sanitizer from a few months ago? so it at TJ maxx for $3.50 this weekend. haha.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 27, 2011)

What do you mean you would lose 20 points?  What they do is use every 100 points, so if you order something that is 25 dollars say, they will take out 200 points, and (you said you have 220 points) they will leave the extra 20.  If you spent something that is only 17, they will still take out 200 because they only use every 100, not 10's.  So you will keep the extra points past the hundreds. 

Hope that helps some.
 



> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it bugs me that i can't even out the amount of points, so  if i order i lose 20 points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> right now i have 220 pts, with the next box i'll be up to 270, and then if i wait another month i'll have 320 (assuming it's 5 products you get to review, i think until now i only had one month with 4 review-able products). gahhhhhhhh. i don't like that! &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> oh, btw: remember the jurlique sanitizer from a few months ago? so it at TJ maxx for $3.50 this weekend. haha.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 27, 2011)

ohhhhhhhh, really? i totally got it wrong all the way then. i'm a dumba$$ sometimes.. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 28, 2011)

The only time they take out more is if you did something like I did.

I had 500 pts. I bought the hubby's Birchbox Man which was $45. They applied all 500 pts to the order. Had I realized that I would have bought a lash card for $4.99 to make my final price $49.99. They will take out even amounts not partial - example they wouldn't deduct 450 pts but did 500 pts.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 28, 2011)

I did that once too.  Luckily I was able to cancel my order right away and re-order with an extra item so I did not waste those points.  Those points are valuable! =)
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only time they take out more is if you did something like I did.
> 
> I had 500 pts. I bought the hubby's Birchbox Man which was $45. They applied all 500 pts to the order. Had I realized that I would have bought a lash card for $4.99 to make my final price $49.99. They will take out even amounts not partial - example they wouldn't deduct 450 pts but did 500 pts.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 28, 2011)

yeah, i got it totally wrong. i thought they just take all your points.

i made an order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i needed a new eyebrow pencil, so i got the YBF one that they recommend. also got a zoya polish (blue glitter)... weeee!


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Nov 28, 2011)

Does anyone know if they stopped giving you 10pts just for getting your box each month?! I thought it was 10pts per box plus 10pts per survey completed. Am I crazy?!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 28, 2011)

i'm 99% sure that's what everyone thought when signing up...

but no, you only get 10 pts initially (or 100.. or is it 120..? points for the yearly subscription) and then 10 for each item you leave feedback on.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Nov 29, 2011)

We'll have to start a December BB thread soon! Excited! Has anyone gotten any shipment emails? I know it's way too early but hey some people started getting their on the 2nd of the month so it could happen again.


----------



## blackbird668 (Nov 29, 2011)

I just signed up. can't wait to get started!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Nov 29, 2011)

cant wait for my dec. box!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We'll have to start a December BB thread soon! Excited! Has anyone gotten any shipment emails? I know it's way too early but hey some people started getting their on the 2nd of the month so it could happen again.


----------



## eliza7 (Nov 29, 2011)

I just signed up too.. really looking forward to my box!  Wish it were December already.  I think I'm just gonna treat myself to one month of BB, and then one month of Beauty Army when they launch.  Don't think I'm quite ready for samples every month.. need to get rid of some of the piles of crap I've already accumulated first


----------



## greatk8 (Nov 29, 2011)

me too, i just signed up for the first time. can't wait to try it out!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Dec 5, 2011)

hey dolls!!!   anyone start a december thread yet?  my friend asked me if i saw the december sneak preview..  im going to wait! i love to be surprised....


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 5, 2011)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/122262/birchbox-the-december-boxes


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Dec 6, 2011)

thanks doll!!
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/122262/birchbox-the-december-boxes


----------

